# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 12/05 - Meet The New Boss. Same As The Old Boss



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, Dec. 5, 2016: The Boss is back in charge*
> 
> After taking Charlotte Flair’s crown in her birthplace and namesake city of Charlotte, N.C., last Monday night, three-time Raw Women’s Champion Sasha Banks brings her newly won prize to Austin, Texas. How will The Queen deal with being usurped once again by her nemesis?


*Will The Queen dare to cross The Boss on Raw?*












> The back-and-forth series of bouts between Sasha Banks and Charlotte Flair is already being lauded as one of the most personal, intense rivalries in WWE’s New Era, and their Falls Count Anywhere Match this past Monday night was perhaps their most brutal confrontation yet. After battling all over the Spectrum Center, deep in the heart of Flair Country, Banks wrapped The Queen around a railing in the stands for a modified, wince-inducing Bank Statement that forced the arrogant titleholder to tap out.
> 
> The Boss was honored after the match by Charlotte’s father, two-time WWE Hall of Famer Ric Flair, and The Queen even took to Twitter to show respect for her rival, but not without affirming that a rematch is inevitable.
> 
> Will Charlotte take aim at the new Raw Women’s Champion this Monday night, or will she bide her time?


*Can Team Red handle this?*












> There was much to celebrate during the premiere of 205 Live on WWE Network this past Tuesday night when “The Outlandish” Rich Swann — the Cruiserweight division’s most fun-loving and unpredictable competitor — defeated The Brian Kendrick to become the new WWE Cruiserweight Champion.
> 
> After three swift kicks demystified The Wizard of Odd Tuesday night, Kendrick seemed to blame everyone but himself for the loss, which proved that the Cruiserweight division hardly revolves around him. How will Swann’s victory shake things up on Raw Monday night?


*Will Sami Zayn cool off after heated exchange with Mick Foley?*












> Mick Foley is many things: The Hardcore Legend, a WWE Hall of Famer, New York Times bestselling author and Raw General Manager are just a few monikers that spring to mind. “Hypocrite,” however, is seldom used to describe the genial GM, but Sami Zayn didn’t hesitate from tossing that word in Foley’s face Monday night after he was scolded for recklessly attacking Braun Strowman and putting himself in danger once again.
> 
> Zayn stormed off after the heated exchange, affirming that he wasn’t about to let Foley stand in his way. How will Foley deal with this defiance if it continues this Monday? Moreover, is The Underdog from the Underground endangering his career by disregarding his own wellbeing?


*Might Seth Rollins strike again?*












> As a dejected Chris Jericho attempted to leave Raw in a limousine after what appeared to be a falling out with best friend and WWE Universal Champion Kevin Owens, the curator of “The List” dealt with some unexpected car trouble from Seth Rollins, who ambushed Jericho in the parking lot and drove his face into the roof of a sedan with a Pedigree.
> 
> Jericho reportedly required medical attention following the attack, but after his assault on The Architect during a WWE Universal Championship Match the week before, we suspect Rollins didn’t mail out any “get well” cards over the past few days. Will “The Man” continue to target “The Best in the World at What He Does” this week?


*Is this the “End of the Line” for Kevin Owens?*












> Without Chris Jericho in his corner, WWE Universal Champion Kevin Owens faced U.S. Champion Roman Reigns unaided this past Monday night, falling victim to a thunderous Spear that earned The Big Dog an opportunity for The Prizefighter’s title at Roadblock: End of the Line on Dec. 18, live on WWE Network.
> 
> With his friendship with Jericho on the rocks, Owens could very well be on his own when he battles “The Guy.” Is The Prizefighter getting nervous? Based on what happened last Monday, he probably should be.
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET on all of WWE’s digital platforms.





Spoiler: Thread Title



Credit to whoever gets the thread title and doesn't construe it as a primary dig at Sasha


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Only care for Strowman/Zayn at this point.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Sheamus/Cesaro segment, along with Jericho/Rollins segment from last week, are both giving me hope.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE, I need more Seth Rollins on my TV this week. Please and thank you.

This coming week is the first week for Raw and SDLive airing live in NZ finally. Too bad I can't watch either of them live this week lol.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I'll be watching TLC tonight and playing video games on Monday night. I really am not looking forward to another Charlotte/Sasha post title change promo and the expected rematch to be made in two weeks.


----------



## Victermone (Apr 2, 2012)

It's interesting that Charlotte/Sasha legitly seems like the MAIN storyline on Raw and is treated as such.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Strowman / Zayn , Jericho / Rollins, Kendrick / Swann, Sheamus / Cesaro. Are the things I care about most this week.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Is Charlotte/Sasha roadblock confirmed?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Hopefully they let Sasha keep the title for awhile and have a real reign against different opponents. Charlotte's been in the title picture for over a year and needs to take a step back.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoa, completely forgot about the Strowman/Zayn angle. That's been pretty good the past 2-3 weeks, as well. Hopefully, they continue to build that in the right direction, too.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yep, just looking forward to seeing Seth Rollins/Chris Jericho, Kevin Owens, Cesaro/Sheamus, Sami Zayn/Braun Strowman, Charlotte Flair, and Rich Swann/Brian Kendrick :mark:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Honestly after last night "Talking Smack" with Bryan basically shitting all over the Universal Title & it's dumb ass booking reminded me of this......








That's basically how I feel about MOST of the RAW brand @ this point. Are there highlight? YES Sami's character development, Rollins/Jerhcio, the 1st 3 months of the Baby Flair/Boss feud but there are FEW & FAR between the low lights aka Dicks on Headbands, the NEVER ENDING Woman's Title matches/hot potato of the title, the US Title becoming NOTHING but something #REGINS-A-MANIA carries, Mick Foley, Slappy McBitch, the Cruserweight division & so on. 

There might be a "good" show underneath ALL the crap we currently see but really if you want to enjoy RAW without digging through shit then the following gif is a how to......


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

RAW is BORE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw's been good the past couple of weeks. Will be interesting to see if they can follow suit tonight. I didn't even know there was a PPV until late last night.

:mj4


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Raws been on a roll the last few weeks let's hope it continues tonight.

Things to look forward too.
Jericho, Reigns, Rollins, Owens, Sasha, and Cesaro & Sheamus.

And Stephanie's boobs


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Will be interesting to see what direction they choose to go with Rollins/Jericho and Reigns/Owens to build their respective matches for Roadblock. Will they keep both separate and build each feud on its own or will they team up Rollins and Reigns to do tag matches and segments against Jericho/Owens? Owens expressed concern for Jericho after Rollins attacked him so I am guessing that they will reconcile again and this will lead to a tag match between both groups.

I wonder what the relationship between Rollins and Reigns will be with this dynamic now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Raw's been good the past couple of weeks. Will be interesting to see if they can follow suit tonight. I didn't even know there was a PPV until late last night.
> 
> :mj4


Yea, you didn't miss much. There was only 1 match that is really worth watching (Styles/Ambrose TLC match). 

Anyways, I just hope Raw continues its hot streak of good quality this week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Will be interesting to see what direction they choose to go with Rollins/Jericho and Reigns/Owens to build their respective matches for Roadblock. Will they keep both separate and build each feud on its own or will they team up Rollins and Reigns to do tag matches and segments against Jericho/Owens? Owens expressed concern for Jericho after Rollins attacked him so I am guessing that they will reconcile again and this will lead to a tag match between both groups.
> 
> I wonder what the relationship between Rollins and Reigns will be with this dynamic now.


Hopefully they keep building both stories and we get more segments like Sheamus/Cesaro and Rollins/Jericho last week, even if it's with different feuds.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Are they gonna do a Tribute to the troops on RAW this month and if so, will it be taped?


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking forward to the whole Jericho/Rollins/Owens/Reigns angle... i see a fatal 4 way in the future... 

Oh and also in for The Queens promo tonight a week after the loss..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Are they gonna do a Tribute to the troops on RAW this month and if so, will it be taped?


Not sure. Did they do one last year? Don't think they've done one in awhile. Unless it's completely erased from my memory..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Will be interesting to see what direction they choose to go with Rollins/Jericho and Reigns/Owens to build their respective matches for Roadblock. Will they keep both separate and build each feud on its own or will they team up Rollins and Reigns to do tag matches and segments against Jericho/Owens? Owens expressed concern for Jericho after Rollins attacked him so I am guessing that they will reconcile again and this will lead to a tag match between both groups.
> 
> I wonder what the relationship between Rollins and Reigns will be with this dynamic now.


WWE seems reluctant to team Seth and Roman up properly for whatever reason, outside of a Survivor Series match. I've been waiting patiently WWE, give me my Rolleigns tag match please :lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Not sure. Did they do one last year? Don't think they've done one in awhile. Unless it's completely erased from my memory..


They announced last night at TLC that Tribute To The Troops will air next week. As for Raw tonight, I wish I could look forward to Sasha as champion, but i'm fully expecting her to lose the title again at Roadblock. Looking forward to more JeriKO and Zayn/Strowman/Foley.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Will be interesting to see what direction they choose to go with Rollins/Jericho and Reigns/Owens to build their respective matches for Roadblock. Will they keep both separate and build each feud on its own or will they team up Rollins and Reigns to do tag matches and segments against Jericho/Owens? Owens expressed concern for Jericho after Rollins attacked him so I am guessing that they will reconcile again and this will lead to a tag match between both groups.
> 
> I wonder what the relationship between Rollins and Reigns will be with this dynamic now.


They should have both storylines and feuds cross paths. Both KO and Jericho are together so they will have each other's back against both men, so Rollins and Reigns will have to force another alliance to fight off both their opponents. They should address the Seth betrayal but have both men know while that is in the past but not forgotten about and forgiving neither, both men need to team up to get to their opponents.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> WWE seems reluctant to team Seth and Roman up properly for whatever reason, outside of a Survivor Series match. I've been waiting patiently WWE, give me my Rolleigns tag match please :lol


Oh I would love me some Rolleigns too but I rather they have things make sense. I want to hear what Reigns has to say and how he feels about the issue at this point since we haven't heard him say anything about Rollins helping him, teaming up at SurvivorSeries and such. I've liked how they have been doing it more with actions than words but at some point we need to have a segment between both were they both acknowledge the matter.




Uptown King said:


> They should have both storylines and feuds cross paths. Both KO and Jericho are together so they will have each other's back against both men, so Rollins and Reigns will have to force another alliance to fight off both their opponents. They should address the Seth betrayal but have both men know while that is in the past but not forgotten about and forgiving neither, both men need to team up to get to their opponents.


Yeah that's what I am thinking too, I would be fine with Rollins and Reigns coming to terms in such a way that while they don't oppose each other, they don't necessary like or trust each other due to what happened but when the situation calls for it they can put those differences aside and team up to take down a common enemy.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Whose ready for another Sasha & Charlotte feud?!!!!!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Oh I would love me some Rolleigns too but I rather they have things make sense. I want to hear what Reigns has to say and how he feels about the issue at this point since we haven't heard him say anything about Rollins helping him, teaming up at SurvivorSeries and such. I've liked how they have been doing it more with actions than words but at some point we need to have a segment between both were they both acknowledge the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

*

Right. Just need to see how WWE books both storylines as far as promos in general outside of matches. Both needs fuel to the fire to it and they can easily have it. Seth should want to kill Jericho for constantly causing him to lose getting the title from KO. They can give Jericho a reason to want to beat up Seth and that is to prove that he is better than Rollins. With KO and Reigns, KO can want to prove that he can win fights on his own and beat Roman and is better, while Roman would want to get the UC title and be world champion again, simple as that.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Time to get ready for 3 hours of fuckery ahead.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I've just lost a shit load of interest since the brand split


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> I've just lost a shit load of interest since the brand split


Yep. And you are far from the only one. Lot of people have apparently.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lol sure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The numbers over the past few years bare that out. But people on here love to dispute facts. Nothing new there.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> The numbers over the past few years bare that out. But people on here love to dispute facts. Nothing new there.


agreed . 

They need to have more raw/smackdown cross interaction... 

Example.. Alexa Bliss comes out when Sasha Banks is talking and cuts a nasty promo...


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

They desperately need to get the belt off Owens. Having a guy who screams midcard being your main Champion is really dragging the show down.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Will do the usual. DVR the show watch Y2J's promo/segment fast forward everything else. Y2J and Goldberg/Brock are the only things worth watching.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

Cipher said:


> They desperately need to get the belt off Owens. Having a guy who screams midcard being your main Champion is really dragging the show down.


and just who would you rather have it on instead ? 

Owens is doing just fine ... 

It is the Kevin Owens show afterall....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> WWE, I need more Seth Rollins on my TV this week. Please and thank you.
> 
> This coming week is the first week for Raw and SDLive airing live in NZ finally. Too bad I can't watch either of them live this week lol.


 Holy shit! I didn't know they were live now, I might actually have it on in the background.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ace said:


> Holy shit! I didn't know they were live now, I might actually have it on in the background.


Yeah, it starts today! I'm actually home now, so I can watch it live after all  I don't know about SDLive tomorrow though, I might get home too late for that. Gonna suck for anybody who works on Tuesdays and Wednesdays though.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> The numbers over the past few years bare that out. But people on here love to dispute facts. Nothing new there.


Numbers have been going down since 2001. Nothing to see here. Nothing to debate about.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Numbers have been going down since 2001. Nothing to see here. Nothing to debate about.


And they've gone down about 20% in the past 2 years..

There's ALOT to talk about.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> And they've gone down about 20% in the past 2 years..
> 
> There's ALOT to talk about.


and yet business is doing just fine. Go look at the last financial quarterly earnings. WWE is not going anywhere for a long time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> and yet business is doing just fine. Go look at the last financial quarterly earnings. WWE is not going anywhere for a long time.


They made a $24 million profit last year. That's not all that for the only real national wrestling company in the US. Could be alot better.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> They made a $24 million profit last year. That's not all that for the only real national wrestling company in the US. Could be alot better.


Of course they can do better, Im just saying business is doing well for WWE and is in NO danger of going out of business anytime soon if ever in our lifetime.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Of course they can do better, Im just saying business is doing well for WWE and is in NO danger of going out of business anytime soon if ever in our lifetime.


No one here said it was. You're the only one who went there. All I said is ratings are down, which is a fact. Some of you guys get very sensitive for a company that gives zero fucks about you (and all of us).


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> No one here said it was. You're the only one who went there. All I said is ratings are down, which is a fact. Some of you guys get very sensitive for a company that gives zero fucks about you (and all of us).


Ratings are the only thing people have to shit on WWE when it comes to WWE business arguments. Maybe there is some truth to when they say ratings don't matter in 2016. 

In before say that when the next tv deal is up. Oh they will get another TV deal and It will probably be the same kind of deal 

Its a company I have watched for the last 19 years non stop Im going to defend when need be If/when i want too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Ratings are the only thing people have to shit on WWE when it comes to WWE business arguments. Maybe there is some truth to when they say ratings don't matter in 2016.
> 
> In before say that when the next tv deal is up. Oh they will get another TV deal and It will probably be the same kind of deal
> 
> Its a company I have watched for the last 19 years non stop Im going to defend when need be If/when i want too.


And there last TV deal (the current one) was considered a big disappointment, too. :shrug WWE's profit margin isn't even that good. They made a profit of 24$ million last year and get paid by USA Network an extra $32 million for the third hour of Raw alone. What they're spending and what they're making isn't all that great, tbh. Especially not for a company that is the only national wrestling company in the country.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Multiple things to look forward to on RAW :drose


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> And there last TV deal (the current one) was considered a big disappointment, too. :shrug WWE's profit margin isn't even that good. They made a profit of 24$ million last year and get paid by USA Network an extra $32 million for the third hour of Raw alone. What they're spending and what they're making isn't all that great, tbh. Especially not for a company that is the only national wrestling company in the country.


But like I said before at the end of day business is doing just fine (could be better i agree) and WWE has no worry of closing its doors anytime soon. We probably wont even be alive when they close its doors.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> But like I said before at the end of day business is doing just fine (could be better i agree) and WWE has no worry of closing its doors anytime soon. We probably wont even be alive when they close its doors.


But again, no one said it was going out of business. Just that the ratings are shit and the profit margin is what it is. I would hate to see what would happen if they get an even worse TV deal in 2018.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Numbers have been going down since 2001. Nothing to see here. Nothing to debate about.


What about their reported profit being around 50 million in 2005 and about 23 million in 2015? Dying? Of course not but it's undeniably declining. 

I could get you exact numbers but I'm on my phone at the moment.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> But again, no one said it was going out of business. Just that the ratings are shit and the profit margin is what it is. I would hate to see what would happen if they get an even worse TV deal in 2018.


I would love to see what would happen on here if they got a similar TV deal


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Only watching Raw tonight for the Kevin Owens show/Reigns, Sasha/Charlotte, Zayn/Strawman, Sheamus/Ceasaro and last the CW. Got my pizza ready and drink as well.

So cheers to the fuckery tonight.







*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait for Sasha's 300th "I did it for Eddie, for the women, for the womens revolution" speech, with a couple of tears here and there :eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> I would love to see what would happen on here if they got a similar TV deal


The odds of that aren't great considering how much they've gone down, so I'd love to see it, too.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> The odds of that aren't great considering how much they've gone down, so I'd love to see it, too.


Other than Mr. Robot, Raw and Smackdown are USAs highest rated shows. I think a similar deal is not too far off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Other than Mr. Robot, Raw and Smackdown are USAs highest rated shows. I think a similar deal is not too far off.


It's not just based on that. Hard not to be one of the highest rated shows on an awful Network like USA. If the ratings go down, the ad dollars go down, too. And that is a big deal.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Zayn/Braun and Cesaro/sheamus is the only thing that interests me.
But the backstage attack by Rollins last week has made me want to see that too but there probably wont be any backstage brawls now so meh.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

Darkness is here said:


> Zayn/Braun and Cesaro/sheamus is the only thing that interests me.
> But the backstage attack by Rollins last week has made me want to see that too but there probably wont be any backstage brawls now so meh.


Seems to be more and more backstage promos/brawls i dont see it on the decline either... 

heres to hoping


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

How many days left till New Day breaks the record?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805928436577476608


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So the pre-show is not on the network tonight? Hasn't started on YouTube yet...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> So the pre-show is not on the network tonight? Hasn't started on YouTube yet...


They've taken both the Raw and SDLive preshows off the Network schedule for some reason. No idea why. I have the YT stream open, but it still hasn't started lol.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> So the pre-show is not on the network tonight? Hasn't started on YouTube yet...


Looks like technical issues.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They've taken both the Raw and SDLive preshows off the Network schedule for some reason. No idea why. I have the YT stream open, but it still hasn't started lol.


Yeah I have it open too and it hasn't started yet. I wonder what's up...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805928398296072193
Caruso as the host of the RAW pre-show? :banderas :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

10 minute preshow lol.

I got distracted cos the courier came to my door with the Dean Ambrose merch I ordered in WWEShop's Black Friday sale :woo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> 10 minute preshow lol.
> 
> I got distracted cos the courier came to my door with the Dean Ambrose merch I ordered in WWEShop's Black Friday sale :woo


I'm thinking it will be 10 minute tonight due to the change which may have caused scheduling issues. Should be back to 30 mins next week.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Looking more like a 5 min pre show at this rate.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Way too much screen time for Titus.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Way too much screen time for Titus.


MNR could use mid carders and he can provide in that regard.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805928436577476608


Hes probably here to vist and work out his storyline for tomorrow on Smackdown when he sets up his feud with AJ :jericho2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok...here...we...go!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And here we go! One more night of Raw.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

well time for my west coast time havin ass to leave this forum so i dont spoil shit for myself


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Gee.. I wonder who opens up the show.. Reigns, Reigns, Reigns, or Reigns..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Recaps!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, this is a longer recap than usual.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Gee.. I wonder who opens up the show.. Reigns, Reigns, Reigns, or Reigns..


Sh*t I know ! It's that guy uhh what's his name ............. Reigns !


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmao this is like a crappy day soap opening:lmao

Feels like it has been going on forever..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol the voice over guy in this opening recap is horrible. As Ace said his voice is making it sound like a recap to a daytime soap.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh how fucking lame. I hope this doesn't become a regular 'feature'.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Gee.. I wonder who opens up the show.. Reigns, Reigns, Reigns, or Reigns..


Actually The Man!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Rollins opening :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lots of kids in the crowd today it sounds, or at least more than usual.

:hmm:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was kinda a weak reaction FOR THE MANN.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol That recap was awful.. The voice and dramatics.. Was B-Movie worthy


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dam crowd barely popped for Rollins. Texas sucks no offense to people from Texas.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh look, the MAN is kicking off Raw :rollins


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Not Seth's best pop, his last week one was killer !


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They're already starting with these crowd shots. Sometimes it's nice, but this is overkill.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This crowd is gonna suck tonight. Bunch of college kids who will be bored around 9.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit, didn't see that coming.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Wow Rollins wants HHH instead of Jericho.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hardly any reaction for Rollins... and then I remember that WWE is still in the state of Texas. :eyeroll


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is a total house show crowd. :lol Hardly any signs at all.. You can tell they are a "Yay" "Boo" crowd already..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cheap Pop Seth everybody.

Wow, really. And you haven’t wanted him for the last 3 months?

Not blaming Seth but God they bungled this storyline.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins woke up and was like;

Oh yeah, it was fucking HHH that screwed me over.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Triple H mention :mark: story is starting


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

What the fuck is this shit about?

He still has problems with jericho and owens, but he's calling out hhh?

who the fuck wrote this?

Edit: Fair enough.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Cheap Pop Seth everybody.
> 
> Wow, really. And you haven’t wanted him for the last 3 months?
> 
> Not blaming Seth but God they bungled this storyline.


Well atleast he is making a good reason why he went after KO first instead of HHH.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So after what.. 2 months...

NOW he calls out HHH? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Probably gonna be a boring RAW. This crowd is ass.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> What the fuck is this shit about?
> 
> He still has problems with jericho and owens, but he's calling out hhh?
> 
> ...



He just mentioned Y2j.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Dam crowd barely popped for Rollins. Texas sucks no offense to people from Texas.


 Pop was okay but Texas does suck.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Crickets when he mentioned the Shield :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoa, they're actually addressing things. Holy shit.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I really hate the narrative that Owens can't win a match without Jericho.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Where is the JeriGOAT ?!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This crowd sucks.. Totally a crowd that has to be told when to boo and cheer.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice bandaid I suppose.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Monday Everyone!!! =)


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I would say Stephanie is the way to get to Triple H, genius.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> What the fuck is this shit about?
> 
> He still has problems with jericho and owens, but he's calling out hhh?
> 
> ...


He is making sense is saving HHH for last while also wanting a piece of KO and Jericho first.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

KO looks like he is sick, and has put on more weight


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Why did KO saying Seth has no friends get so much heat ? :lol


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

So is Rollins officially a full on face now?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I got this notification on my phone awhile ago:*


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> I really hate the narrative that Owens can't win a match without Jericho.


I doo too he shouldn't need any help winning fights as he didn't before.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're really focusing on the KO/Jericho friendship and putting an axe in their friendship, eh?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> So is Rollins officially a full on face now?


Pretty much.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

By that pop I could have swore Brain Christopher was walking out, instead it was Owens


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Kevin Owens is so fucking cringe.....


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugggggggghh. KO Vs Sami.. *AGAIN?????*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought KO/Zayn was done? :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Zayn/Owens again? They've done this twice now after they supposedly were not suppose to do this match again.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Owens/Zayn... again?! :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

PLEASE LORD LET THE JERIGOAT GET THE ONE TITLE HE HASN'T HELD.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a Roman crowd... 

Seth also another crappy baby face who will likely be taking the crap booking that comes with being the top baby face.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL AIDS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Let Jericho win tonight with Owens' help, so at least we can a champion who isn't Roman.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And now Big Show? This show is off to a disastrous start.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DEATH 2 IS BACK!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jericho vs Roman tonight :mark: 

and big show ughhh


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay wow, was excited to see Big Show for a second.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks like Big Show is back.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

LOL WTF. Random Big Show appearance. 

I thought Strowman replaced him.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

done for the night,

Bye guys


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, for fuck's sake... :HA :HA


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

urgh, well I suppose it couldn't be Braun.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Not sure if Big Show or Michael Elgin's father ? :aries2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Big Show's FIRST appearance 5 months after being drafted to Raw :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Big Show :LOL

Wait is he heel now? :lmao


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Big Show lookin pretty slim


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin owens vs sami zayn again


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I pooped my pants a little when Big Show's music hit. It wasn't out of excitement. My bowels released in complete despair.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Big Show :lol

Has the show really been improving?...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some kudos to Owens, he actually got some heat, which is more than can be said for most of WWE's supposed Champion heels that are awful at it.

:lol


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Jericho vs. Rollins at Roadblock just made Roadblock worlds better.
Big Show at Raw just made Raw worlds worst.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

How are we supposed to believe Jericho is a threat to Rollins when he's beaten him at least 3 times the last few months clean?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Big Show's signalling to us he's currently a face by waving to everyone......lol this fucking idiot has to pretty much convey to us what alignment he is by over doing it cause he's turned face and heel so damn much he doesn't want anyone confused.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't tell rather Big Show is a face or heel.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

:rock5 big show ? really ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big Shows beard looking epic, brehs!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Not going to lie I love seeing Rollins embrace the WWE Universe and Kevin Owens is so gold on the mic tonight. Big Show looks like he is in better shape. :drose*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:lol you fucking kidding me.

I thought I'd give the show a shot tonight after seeing decent reviews for the past two weeks.

I'm out, like plenty of others after just seeing the Big Show on screen.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Roman vs Owens at RB , you can now guess what could go down on the road to Mania

- Romain wins the belt at the Rumble
- Strowman wins the Rumble setting things up
- Lesnar and Goldberg take each other out


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Weeeeeeeeel it's the big shooooooooooooow! It's good to see him back.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wonder if they'll have Reigns drop the US title to Jericho tonight.

I'll take the Rollins/Big Show match, don't mind it but it is weird since I thought Show was a face?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Nothing wrong with Big Show here as he is being used just to give Rollins a rub.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, this is DEFINITELY not the start to Raw that you'd want to have. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Glad it's Big Show to be honest. No reason to run through a matchup with Braun on a throwaway Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone know the last time Big Show was on TV?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think they should do a story line where Strowman gets rid of the old powerhouse guys one at a time. Wins in squash matches and completely destroys them so they have to retire. Big Show, Mark Henry, Kane...all retired by Strowman in dominating fashion.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

If they were smart they'd do the US title change. Roman losing the US belt would make smarks panic that it was just to give him the Universal belt. The match would have more heat.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Uptown King said:


> Nothing wrong with Big Show here as he is being used just to give Rollins a rub.


Don't you have to make Big Show look strong for his match with Shaq at Mania?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

So did Big Show just turn heel again for the billionth time? Lol


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

The day Kane and Big show OFFICIALLY retire will be such a beautiful day :antonio


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Cole trying to put over Big Show like anyone really gives a fuck... :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Anyone know the last time Big Show was on TV?


It was definitely before the split.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I wonder if they'll have Reigns drop the US title to Jericho tonight.
> 
> I'll take the Rollins/Big Show match, don't mind it but it is weird since I thought Show was a face?


Show always turned from face to heel with usually no explanation. Also Reigns dropping the U.S. title to Jericho would be cool, Y2J would do so much more as U.S. Champion than Roman.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Weeeeeeeeel it's the big shooooooooooooow! It's good to see him back.


False


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Break it Down said:


> The day Kane and Big show OFFICIALLY retire will be such a beautiful day :antonio


Be prepared to wait another few years.

:mj4


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's go Seth!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Anyone know the last time Big Show was on TV?


I think this is his first since the draft, not sure when was the last.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

>The Big Show is in better shape than Kevin Owens.

What is his excuse?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Big Show just as boring as ever...


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

That's the most fit we've ever seen the Big Show. I doubt it makes him any better or more interesting.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Can't lie though Big Show looks really motivated tonight.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Not going to lie I love seeing Rollins embrace the WWE Universe and Kevin Owens is so gold on the mic tonight. Big Show looks like he is in better shape. :drose*


Nice to see some positivity every now and then.

Big Show is gonna knock out Owens before this is over.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SpeedStick said:


> Don't you have to make Big Show look strong for his match with Shaq at Mania?


He shouldn't need to look that strong as Big Show is not a fighter and around the same age as Show. And you can have Show still win matches just not against guys like Rollins, who he should be putting over.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Big Show and Reigns vs Jericho 









see y'all tomorrow at the A show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I think this is his first since the draft, not sure when was the last.


That's what I was thinking, but wasn't sure. Pretty crazy. You'd think they'd just wait to 're-debut' him after the Holidays.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just watch this segment end with Big Show knocking Owens out cause he's pissed he lost to Rollins.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins with those knees :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Uptown King said:


> He shouldn't need to look that strong as Big Show is not a fighter and around the same age as Show. And you can have Show still win matches just not against guys like Rollins, who he should be putting over.


Wait...what?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big Show is both heel and face tonight. Holy shit.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Show just left the match, epic swerve.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, so Show is a face again.

The fuckery.

:lmao

Arghhhh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Show turning in one match :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What better way to kick off RAW in front of a dead crowd than bring Big Show back at random? That'll wake them up. 

Why do these people pay money to attend these shows if they seemingly don't want to be there? All I can hear is a small mess of kids.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Saw that coming.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Geek!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Seth Rolins with those knees :mark:


Awesome move :mark:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I rather have Show as champ for one last run like in ECW than KO. He is in better shape than KO and he talks better too


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Big Show already turned again...


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

That was purely for storyline progression. I can dig it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Owens looking like a bitch!!!!!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> Wait...what?


I'm just saying that Shaq is not a fighter so even with Show losing fights he should still be a favorite to beat a non wrestler.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm fine with that finish and Rollins giving Owens the pedigree.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Should tonight be added to the list of Big Show's face/heel turns?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, that knee by Rollins actually connected more than it usually does. Or, it was a much better camera angle than usual, since we usually see that move on the opposite side.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I'm fine with that finish and Rollins giving Owens the pedigree.


Same here.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Show turning in one match :lol


Totally should be Show's new gimmick from now on.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Owens looking like a bitch!!!!!


Again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Big Show's sucha fucking retard, he's gladly taking a loss just to piss Owens off? whatever its your career buddy.... I just thought wrestlers wanted to win matches in order to get momentum for a title match, Big Show telling us all here wins and losses don't mean shit i mean if he's gladly allowing Rollins to win.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Show looking very svelte these days.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love my dude Seth, but he seriously needs to stop using the pedigree. They don't look that good.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Godway said:


> What better way to kick off RAW in front of a dead crowd than bring Big Show back at random? That'll wake them up.
> 
> Why do these people pay money to attend these shows if they seemingly don't want to be there? All I can hear is a small mess of kids.


Because they pay their hard earned money for a family event after a day or work for the parents and school for the kids, followed by traffic to get there, waiting in lines, and then getting to their seat and the show. It's always the catch to why the weekend shows always have more lively crowds. 

How is your energy on Monday after working all day?


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Cole called 205 Live exciting lol that's bs


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

>Jericho's gonna win the US belt so Roman can win the Universal.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a nice opening segment and match.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Gallagher!!!!!!


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Break it Down said:


> The day Kane and Big show OFFICIALLY retire will be such a beautiful day :antonio


It will be a happy day when Jeric-old and Triple H retire.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, how sweet it would be to end this show with Jericho as the United States champion... :banderas


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I enjoyed that. Good way to get a Big Show appearance in


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone know how old Gallagher is?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Damn, that knee by Rollins actually connected more than it usually does. Or, it was a much better camera angle than usual, since we usually see that move on the opposite side.


Yeah I thought those were some of the best he's executed them because they usually look weak.



AngryConsumer said:


> Totally should be Show's new gimmick from now on.


MONEY !! :lol

JACKIE BOY ON RAW :mark::mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Big Show literally went from a face coming to the ring, to a heel during the match and back to a face again at the end when he walked out, personal record for him.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

A-Will said:


> Cole called 205 Live exciting lol that's bs


Gallagher got fans into and by the end Swann had everyone there standing on their feet and cheering him on


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I'm fine with that finish and Rollins giving Owens the pedigree.


Me too, didn't make KO look that bad. So his plan back fired, he has other plans that could not. Plus Seth had to get some measure of revenge on KO for these past months.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE trying so hard to get that British appeal


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Uptown King said:


> I'm just saying that Shaq is not a fighter so even with Show losing fights he should still be a favorite to beat a non wrestler.


Yeah, I realized you made a typo saying Big Show instead of Shaq after I questioned what you meant.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Wait NOOO why are they giving him a heel hook finish ?! His corner dropkick is CASH !!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Too bad he won't be over since the entire division isn't over.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Not a fan of this gallagher tbh


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jack MF Gallagher! :mark: :mark:

Not sure if this is the crowd you want to bring him out to though...


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I like Seth a lot, but good God, his Pedigree is awful. Is he being told to release his arms like that? Pls stop.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> Anyone know how old Gallagher is?


26


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Gallagher is on? I'm watching Raw!

(only until Gallagher's match is over... I don't care about the rest of these geeks and this "B" show makes my eyes bleed)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jack Gallagher debuting tonight?? He entertained the hell out of me on 205!

By the way, what was the classic theme playing during Jack's promo vignette? I enjoy it. I've been trying to search for that musical piece.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Jericho should absolutely win. Reigns is a terrible mid card champ because they make him look so strong still. Jericho they can have lose and put over someone in the mid card who needs putting over. Who they actually have in the mid card atm i don't know but jericho is better in that position. 

GENTLEMAN JACK, aawwwwwww hell yeah, can't wait.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Love my dude Seth, but he seriously needs to stop using the pedigree. They don't look that good.


He is not gonna stop using it until his match with HHH. Which makes sense


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Anyone know how old Gallagher is?


26, long career ahead of him hopefully.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

I think the guy has some distinctive charisma.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Gallagher will be RAWs Ellsworth in 2 weeks once he never gets over


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jacky Boy!!!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Anyone know how old Gallagher is?


He's only 26.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jack's gonna get crickets, Rollins could barely pull a reaction out of this dead crowd, none of the cruiserweights have a shot.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

At least the match didn't go on for long. Since it was a mere prop for the storyline to keep going, it was a fine way to open RAW.

I may be dreaming, but I think WWE has been handling narrative a bit better since past week. First we got a sweet and quick backstage attack, and now this.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Cipher said:


> >Jericho's gonna win the US belt so Roman can win the Universal.


I'm down with that, Roman doesn't need to be a double champion.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> It will be a happy day when Jeric-old and Triple H retire.


Jericho and Triple H can still go and provide to the product, there's a reason they can get the biggest pops of the night while Big Show and Kane get "Please Retire" chants and apathy.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I wish Vince Russo was booking, because Jack Gallagher would have come in as the little runt brother of Sheamus or something.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Anyone know how old Gallagher is?



26 apparently.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cipher said:


> I like Seth a lot, but good God, his Pedigree is awful. Is he being told to release his arms like that? Pls stop.


I just see it as him mocking the finisher and not putting effort into it. We know he can do it better than that from previous matches I think this probably ties more to the whole "sending a message to Triple H" thing.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jack Gallagher bitches!

Oh and I know they are portraying Owens as a weak champion on purpose. But because of that, it’s really hard to give a shit about him as champion unfortunately.

Good to see Big Show though, guy's looking lean. And I don't mind if he's only in every so often.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Big Show is both heel and face tonight. Holy shit.


It was a tweener turn


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Because they pay their hard earned money for a family event after a day or work for the parents and school for the kids, followed by traffic to get there, waiting in lines, and then getting to their seat and the show. It's always the catch to why the weekend shows always have more lively crowds.
> 
> How is your energy on Monday after working all day?


Because this has been a problem with crowds in the past? No excuse to be this dead. Shit crowd is shit crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Gallagher will be RAWs Ellsworth in 2 weeks once he never gets over


Don't even go there. Don't need geeks like that beating the World Champion on both of WWE's shows.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cipher said:


> I like Seth a lot, but good God, his Pedigree is awful. Is he being told to release his arms like that? Pls stop.


It's fucking terrible as Seth's finisher. I miss the curb stomp.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Jericho and Triple H can still go and provide to the product, there's a reason they can get the biggest pops of the night while Big Show and Kane get "Please Retire" chants and apathy.


Don't even argue with him fam :lol he's a delusional troll.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Gentleman Jack going to blow the tea out your pants.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

They missed the start of his entrance, grr


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So, we get the same match from last week?
Watch them do the same spots too. "Look what you missed from the first episode of 205 Live!!!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those trunks are...jazzy.

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> It will be a happy day when Jeric-old and Triple H retire.


Just stop :tripsscust


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This match could be interesting


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm torn on the pedigree/HHH thing. I kind of want Rollins to not be able to win with the pedigree and use a new finisher to finally put HHH away. The phoenix splash would be great, but I don't want him to start using it regularly, that's how you devaluate a "super-finisher". And I'm not keen on high flying regular finishers anyway.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Crowd reacting well to Jack :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This geek is corny as shit.. This is all they have for the first hour? The fuck... This is WWE trying... This is it guys.. A white geek in rainbow trunks...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope at some point they push Daivari and put the title on him, dude is so talented and could easily get heat.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Gallagher is awful.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Gallagher looks more Vaudevillain than the Vaudevillains. Digging the classy 19th century dandy look.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This guy looks like he belongs with The Vaudevillains.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JACKIE BOY WAS A STEVE AUSTIN MARK !!! THIS IS THE GUY RIGHT HERE !!! 
:tucky:tucky:tucky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Davari looks so much like his brother.

:damn


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This guy is like a skinny Sheamus


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Funny how the "white geek in rainbow trunks" already connects more than Reigns in his first fucking match on Raw.

First win! Hopefully, the first of many.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Gallagher is going to get over. His work actually has personality to it. And the audiences today love cheering shit that they can make fun of.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

a running drop kick in the corner and thats enough to win the match?

utter bollocks


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That was a FUCKING NICE corner dropkick.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Davari squashed :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice guys finish last.



(Even though, he did win, in this case).


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The Gallagher dropkick is a thing of beauty. :banderas2


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fantastic debut for Jackie Boy! :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I will sign the petition only if the ban on Saxton commentary is expanded to all matches


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes! Hopefully this is the start of Daivari getting a push, the guy has so much potential.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Don't even argue with him fam :lol he's a delusional troll.


Noted :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The cruiserweights suck...Also this RAW is terrible


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Club.

:mj4


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, Daivari receiving that heel heat for attacking Gallagher. Neat!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They didn't even fully show Gallagher's talents and the crowd was for him. I'm weirdly attracted to him and along with Alexander he's going to fly.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

the_hound said:


> a running drop kick in the corner and thats enough to win the match?
> 
> utter bollocks


There are very few people in the business who have a running drop kick as good as Gallagher's. It's Bryan Danielson/Austin Aries level.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Godway said:


> Because this has been a problem with crowds in the past? No excuse to be this dead. Shit crowd is shit crowd.


It is a problem for central time zone based crowds more so than other ones. 

The door open time is literally 6:15-6:30. Most people get off work at 5 and school at 4. They go pick the kids up, go fight traffic to get back to the arena and the show starts. They skip dinner and everything else. Back in the day when Raw charted an hour later there was actually a chance to do the little things before the show. 

The show is in Texas, not NY. East coast people get more time from the end of their day to show time to recharge from the actual day.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I really like Gallagher. His gimmick is authentic and his ring work is stupendous.

Props to Daivari for the heel work.
They actually got a reaction.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why does Vince keep Titus around? Its obvious he hates him and never intends to use him at all. Guess now he knows he'll look racist if he fires him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There it is, Tribute to the Troops next week. Nothing against the troops or anything, but no point to even watch those shows storyline progression wise. Wouldn't it make more sense for that to air on the Raw the very next day after Christmas, since Christmas falls on a Sunday this year?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Titus ONeil apparently = "Don King and Flava Flav rolled into one".

Goddamn I hate this show.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> There are very few people in the business who have a running drop kick as good as Gallagher's. It's Bryan Danielson/*Austin Aries* level.


Best one imo :zayn3 with Bryan 2nd.










It's just so crisp.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The CW stuff is getting better, focusing more on individuals instead of constant 3 on 3's. Going to take a while and I still wish they'd allow them to go a bit more all out than they currently are, but there is enough talent in the division for it to at least be an entertaining part of the show as the crowds begin to get to know the CWs a bit more. In the last few weeks there have been some decent (nothing special mind) reactions for Swann, Gallagher and Alexander with Davari and TBK both capable of getting some heat. Hopefully Tozawa is brought in soon as well as I think he could make a great intense heel.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh No, here comes the yearly pissing and moaning fest next week.. Everyone get your canoes ready, going to need them to navigate the rivers of tears and mouth diarrhea all over the forums till next Wed passes. Better get a hazmat suit too, the salt and venom are pretty toxic.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I really like Gallagher. His gimmick is authentic and his ring work is stupendous.
> 
> Props to Daivari for the heel work.
> They actually got a reaction.


That was a perfect tv match. Not too long, showed off a bit of what they can do, and a simple heel attack to get some heat in the feud.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The biggest problem with the CW starting out on RAW was debuting with that 8 Bit champion, that guys just doesn't connects with the crowd and doesn't brings anything to the table. Kendrick or Cedric would have been better inaugural champions to get things started on the right foot.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Gallagher is so much fun to watch. The next Daniel Bryan.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JERIGOAT :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho not caring.

:lol


----------



## Captain Crosscheck (Jul 7, 2014)

A-Will said:


> Not a fan of this gallagher tbh


Have to agree. The surprise headbutt from 205 and now Raw. Going to have come up with something new. That moveset is a good independent show opener, not going to make it as WWE main talent.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So this is all a ruse and Jericho will help Owens keep the title at the PPV.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drink it in duude


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> There it is, Tribute to the Troops next week. Nothing against the troops or anything, but no point to even watch those shows storyline progression wise. Wouldn't it make more sense for that to air on the Raw the very next day after Christmas, since Christmas falls on a Sunday this year?


I thought they were filming it Dec 13 and airing it Dec 17th. They were offering free passes for months to people in DC as well as a meet and greet backstage for them


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Was Jericho hiding in the shadows? That light/spotlight thing was so weird.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> Jericho should absolutely win. Reigns is a terrible mid card champ because they make him look so strong still. Jericho* they can have lose and put over someone in the mid card who needs putting over*. Who they actually have in the mid card atm i don't know but jericho is better in that position.
> 
> GENTLEMAN JACK, aawwwwwww hell yeah, can't wait.


Nobody will get over by beating Jericho in 2016, beating him means absolutely nothing. Do I need to remind you that he lost guys like Fandango at WM and Zack Ryder?


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Drink it in dude! Hahahaha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I miss commissioner Foley from 2001, this commissioner Foley is like a bitter hobo whos constantly trying to win an academy award by yelling and crying in every promo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah they are definitely starting the JericKO break up and this will have Owens by himself which will force Triple H to show up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo acting like a geek now. Stop.

:lol


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

What the fuck is the Tussle in Texas?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"You're sticking up for this worm ?!" Rusev has some GOAT lines dawg don't trip :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SWERVE!!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

They really bout to have Lana leave Rusev AGAIN :booklel


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They did this storyline last year :lmao


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

On, they're no really fucking doing this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We seen this storyline before....AND IT WAS AWFUL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rusev in another love angle...:lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

This is a set up.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Vince trying to break up Lana & Rusev...AGAIN.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lana is hot


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cass comes across as the smart one now. :lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Please not another Rusev Lana split for fucks sake....


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Can we just give Enzo and Cass a sitcom?


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol the acting levels tonight! :mark:


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

I really hope this is a set up. They gotta stop doing Lana and Rusev like this. My goodness.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Enzo not smart he just got set up


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

If they're really trying to f*ck up their marriage again :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This would go a bit better if Lana was actually in any way likable from a personality standpoint, but she isn't..


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Enzo is oozing charisma, lol. Knocks it out the park nearly every time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They are really going to have Ru-Ru and Lana feud again. Jesus fucking Christ, this company. :maury


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

So, that's a swerve.

will they reveal tonight, or in 3 years?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Owens/Zayn is a little early isn't it?

I'm pretty sure this Rusev/Lana break up thing is a work. Enzo is about to look like a geek again. Whether it's tonight or by the PPV.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Lmfao Owens in the midcard match AGAIN.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I hate when they fuck with people's real lives. Absofuckinglutely hate it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What is Cass going to be 4th lover in the square and try to seduce Rusev or something?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why do I even bother...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wonder if it is a trap by Rusev and Lana. I hope it is because another damn break up storyline just...no.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This storyline looks trash already


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Enzo is a PIMP! That was hilarious.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Lemme axe you something. How are you doin'. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince loves cucking Rusev out.

:mj4


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Enzo gonna steal yo wife how u doin


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

First Dog Ziggler, now Worm Enzo. Hot Summer would never leave her Ru-Ru.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Godway said:


> Cass comes across as the smart one now. :lol


Lol I thought Big Cass was always the smart one


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Nobody will get over by beating Jericho in 2016, beating him means absolutely nothing. Do I need to remind you that he lost guys like Fandango at WM and Zack Ryder?


No you don't, but he can lose and no one is going over Reigns in the mid card. it's stifling the mid card but at least on Jericho it would be a statement about his achievements and also be a facilitator to getting the belt in the actual mid card again because he can lose to someone in the mid card and not be done in by it. all i'm saying, i'm not saying the person who would win against him would go over but that it would transition the title to where it belongs and needs to go.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Not another fucking love angle that ends in splitting up rusev and lana


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus Christ can they think of ONE feud for Rusev that doesn't involve Lana being the primary focus? God damn this guy would be so fucking screwed if he didn't have her by his side, shes probably the only reason he's still working there. I mean cause they can't seem to book any other storyline or feud for him where it isn't about Lana.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Man, Vince will do ANYTHING to break up that marriage. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Vince trying to break up Lana & Rusev...AGAIN.


He's a fuckhead for doing shit storylines like that.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Jericho deserves the US Title. He really does. Surprise me, WWE.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

The Renegade said:


> Enzo is oozing charisma, lol. Knocks it out the park nearly every time.


Yea sure , he's a modern day Rock :deanfpalm


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Vince loves cucking Rusev out.
> 
> :mj4


If he can't make Rusev and Lana break up for real, he can damn sure make kayfabe Rusev know what every other wrestlers' dick tastes like via Lana.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Enzo is hillarious and Lana is a solid 10


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Total Diva's is still a thing. Alright.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Hahahahahaha back to this!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Enzo looks like a worm too :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> I wonder if it is a trap by Rusev and Lana. I hope it is because another damn break up storyline just...no.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh it's the last days of Paige angle on the Total Divas


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I wonder if it is a trap by Rusev and Lana. I hope it is because another damn break up storyline just...no.


I know, I hope it is a trap or something. I hate when they pull shit like this like how Lana and Ziggler were together and had to kiss and stuff. Just disrespectful to their marriage and relationship. Have they had Nikki or Brie do that shit? No.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh lawd.. A hotel room skit incoming? This is going to be super cringe..


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

It's a trap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, they're booking Lana to be a hussy.

:mj4


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Enzo is fckin hilarious, lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It's always Lana, why is it always Lana?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And that's the set up. Enzo goes to the hotel and gets the shit beat out of him by Rusev.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Jesus, and to think she could have had Ziggler.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Cleaner said:


>


Damn right...Enzo is being played like a damn fiddle :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Big surprise Roman's match is in the main event while Owens is in the midcard, i'm so fucking tired of this shit with this guy. Honestly i wouldn't give a shit if the guy tore his ACL or something, i swear i'm at that point, anything to get the fucker out of the spotlight. Cause as long as Vince still gets a hard on for him and jack's off to his matches the whole show will revolve around him.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Did the audience have to sit through a commercial's worth of Sami Zayn's theme?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Rusev and Lana are married and Vince is still trying to undermine their relationship?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Jobber entrance


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

This is public access TV levels of bad acting


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> If he can't make Rusev and Lana break up for real, he can damn sure make kayfabe Rusev know what every other wrestlers' dick tastes like via Lana.


That's one way of putting it, yeah.

:lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

mightymike1986 said:


> I know, I hope it is a trap or something. I hate when they pull shit like this like how Lana and Ziggler were together and had to kiss and stuff. Just disrespectful to their marriage and relationship. Have they had Nikki or Brie do that shit? No.


You mean like making them fight over Bryan along with Gail Kim when Brie had first started dating him? They had Nikki kissing and hugging on him then as well as Gail Kim


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Oh lawd.. A hotel room skit incoming? This is going to be super cringe..


Not if Enzo gets thrown off a balcony! :lol


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

The Power that Be said:


> Yea sure , he's a modern day Rock :deanfpalm


Yes - because I made that equivalency anywhere in my post. Please work on your reading comprehension, buddy.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Enzo is going to get beat up in this hotel room because they will not show Enzo and Lana having actual sex


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel like Rusev will be waiting in the hotel room and he will attack Enzo.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Universal Champion takes the loss again tonight. Can't they book a champion strong for once?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A SPOTFEST!!111


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Fucking KO running looks like the Kool-aid guy.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> Did the audience have to sit through a commercial's worth of Sami Zayn's theme?


And forum members here wonder why crowds die during Raw shows

:ha

I think I'd probably take a piss break if I knew that was coming.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> You mean like making them fight over Bryan along with Gail Kim when Brie had first started dating him? They had Nikki kissing and hugging on him then as well as Gail Kim


Man, I don't remember that. I may have been on a hiatus from watching, which was for a couple years except Wrestlemanias.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

So yeah Owens did that dive why? He wanted to look cool
Zayn repeated it and did the same dive 40 secs letter with no selling for same reason

The flaw in their matches is that they no sell, act like geeks saying top this


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Wait I wasn't fully paying attention, did they just no-sell & trade an top rope con hilos ?! fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Cleaner said:


> Fucking KO running looks like the Kool-aid guy.


:lmao

Nah, he needs a red shirt for that to take full effect.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> Enzo is going to get beat up in this hotel room because they will not show Enzo and Lana having actual sex


I disagree. 

Tonight we're getting full penetraysh on Monday Night Raw.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Big surprise Roman's match is in the main event while Owens is in the midcard, i'm so fucking tired of this shit with this guy. Honestly i wouldn't give a shit if the guy tore his ACL or something, i swear i'm at that point, anything to get the fucker out of the spotlight. Cause as long as Vince still gets a hard on for him and jack's off to his matches the whole show will revolve around him.


Damn... :taker


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> > Vince loves cucking Rusev out.
> ...


"What every other wrestlers' dick tastes like"? Fucking weird this place sometimes.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Cleaner said:


> Fucking KO running looks like the Kool-aid guy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Universal Champion takes the loss again tonight. Can't they book a champion strong for once?


Wait till they give it to Roman, then you'll get your wish my friend. Roman will destroy teams of 5 all by himself and overcome everything threw at him at every turn, he'll win every feud clean as a whistle.

And during all of it i'll be fucking puking and wishing him injury.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Another commercial..


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

There literally doing the same storyline like this last year. Did the writier get amnesia? 
















Alot of nudity in Rusev feuds


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Cleaner said:


> Fucking KO running looks like the Kool-aid guy.


:ha


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE really need to find a new ad revenue.. The commercial spots get worse and worse and worse each year..


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> So yeah Owens did that dive why? He wanted to look cool
> Zayn repeated it and did the same dive 40 secs letter with no selling for same reason
> 
> The flaw in their matches is that they no sell, act like geeks saying top this


How else are they going to get a 'this is awesome' chant?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Big surprise Roman's match is in the main event while Owens is in the midcard, i'm so fucking tired of this shit with this guy. Honestly i wouldn't give a shit if the guy tore his ACL or something, i swear i'm at that point, anything to get the fucker out of the spotlight. Cause as long as Vince still gets a hard on for him and jack's off to his matches the whole show will revolve around him.


at least we can turn it off early.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Showing a recap of the opening segment during this match.

:lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It just warms my heart to hear Sami recieve those chants for him


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SureUmm said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Tonight we're getting full penetraysh on Monday Night Raw.


It would certainly be a way to get people talking. I'm sure it would be trending bigly on social media. It would be a very big deal on the Tweeter machine.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Showing a recap of the opening segment during this match.
> 
> :lmao


It's been 50 minutes man.. People may have forgot already!!! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> It's been 50 minutes man.. People may have forgot already!!! :lol


Ever since even the 90's, WWE has ALWAYS been obsessed with recaps and replays. I honestly don't get why..


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> There literally doing the same storyline like this last year. Did the writier get amnesia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that really just last year?? What I feel about that :dandance3


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Owens is awful


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

mightymike1986 said:


> Man, I don't remember that. I may have been on a hiatus from watching, which was for a couple years except Wrestlemanias.


Brie started to date Bryan in real life and on screen Vince made Nikki him like, then Brie like him. They fought over him, kissed him, hugged him, wanted his attention, and it played out with Gail Kim actually on a couch caught being with Bryan


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> at least we can turn it off early.


Very true.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dat guy with the Lunatic Fringe t-shirt with the Dean Ambrose haircut


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I wanna make a handbag outta that Geico gator and run the rest through a fucking wood chipper. Along with the rest of the retards in that fucking Martin Agency that keep shoving out this horrific shit.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> There literally doing the same storyline like this last year. Did the writier get amnesia?


This must be the next step of their punishment for the marriage.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Meeki said:


> Owens is awful


No.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

How many times has Jericho faced Roman or Seth this year?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Meeki said:


> Owens is awful


Owens' booking is awful.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Meeki said:


> Owens is awful


Zayn is a cartoon character.
Disney XD level.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Strowman gonna cost Sami the match????


Nice fucking move, KO!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> There literally doing the same storyline like this last year. Did the writier get amnesia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except this time LANA can't spoil it like she busted it up last time short of saying me and Rusev are having a baby


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dio Brando said:


> How many times has Jericho faced Roman or Seth this year?


3 a piece, I think.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

PanopticonPrime said:


> First Dog Ziggler, now Worm Enzo. Hot Summer would never leave her Ru-Ru.


Would legit :evans if she finally came back simply to aid Ru-Ru in order to effectively make this fuckery come full circle.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm calling it a night.

Decent match, just a shame it feels like we seen these two go at it twenty times since they both made it to the main roster :lenny2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These guys have the same matches every time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sami that is your third f*cking DDT this match, enough b*tch.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God can they please put Sami on SD? Please? He'd thrive so much more over there, SD desperately needs more midcard faces anyways. Plus he and Owens wouldn't have to have another match again, which would benefit everyone.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

The Kevin Owens breakdown

Mic work - 5/10
Acting - 3/10
In ring -7/10
Total: 15/30

Awful. Don't tell me otherwise.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> Except this time LANA can't spoil it like she busted it up last time short of saying me and Rusev are having a baby


We can only hope...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This match is fucking trash. Just a geekfest of no-selling and trading moves. Owens kicking out of that is so retarded.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sami Zayn with his sequence!! He just used 3 of his signature moves consecutively.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Moves overkill from Zayn. How did it not end him?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well that was a sudden finish. Smackdown for Zayn plz. He'll never make it on Raw. Miz needs an opponent.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> These guys have the same matches every time.


Same setup on each move :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

No Cole, Owens doesn't survive, we the viewers survive this match.. again..


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Good match. Nowhere near as good as their previous matches this year though.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Good match but Zayn is still going nowhere fast


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice match, as expected. Now get off of The Kevin Owens Show and go back to Uber'ing, Sami. 8*D


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

If he's going to do so many of them, should we start calling them Zaynplexes?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Godway said:


> This match is fucking trash. Just a geekfest of no-selling and trading moves. Owens kicking out of that is so retarded.


Yeah it didn't make sense for Owens to kick out of that combo. Their Battleground match was the same.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow Owens won. To a guy who's been getting squashed though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

DON'T YOU STEAL "YA DIG" ROMAN REIGNS !


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SASHA CRYING UP NEXT!!!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> God can they please put Sami on SD? Please? He'd thrive so much more over there, SD desperately needs more midcard faces anyways. Plus he and Owens wouldn't have to have another match again, which would benefit everyone.


They don't need guys like Zayn or Cesaro who can't fucking talk. If you fill in the midcard with people like them, you get shit like on Raw, a bunch of guys who have to have weekly matches before ppvs since they can't sell a ppv feud like an actual superstar talent. They already got guys like them in Crews, Kalisto, and the like. They need more people like Slater getting mic time to actually get a crowd going or Corbin for that matter


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yaaaaa DIGGGGG!?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Rock must have taken all the charisma and talent from his bloodline when he was born, and everyone that came after him was born boring and talentless cause he took it all.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Good match there on its own, but story-wise it didn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Ever since even the 90's, WWE has ALWAYS been obsessed with recaps and replays. I honestly don't get why..


Maybe they use it to fill up time or something? But the recaps can be a little much sometimes especially when it was something that only happened a few minutes ago and what is really annoying is when they replay it all night long. WWE probably has their reason for it though.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Sasha up next, let the haters come out the woodwork...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seriously why give away so many spots in a damn TV match?...

Should be saving that for bigger matches on the bigger stage.. a complete waste doing a lot of that on TV...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good backstage segment from Reigns and Jericho.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

The Power that Be said:


> Sasha up next, let the haters come out the woodwork...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Maybe they use it to fill up time or something? But the recaps can be a little much sometimes especially when it was something that only happened a few minutes ago and what is really annoying is when they replay it all night long. WWE probably has their reason for it though.


I think you're right. Probably just to fill as much time as possible, especially when they have 3 hours to account for every week now.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Everyone would of benefited if Sami was on SD. Whose idea was it to keep him and KO together on the same show?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hopefully Charlotte interrupts prior to Sasha first speaking. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> They don't need guys like Zayn or Cesaro who can't fucking talk. If you fill in the midcard with people like them, you get shit like on Raw, a bunch of guys who have to have weekly matches before ppvs since they can't sell a ppv feud like an actual superstar talent. They already got guys like them in Crews, Kalisto, and the like. They need more people like Slater getting mic time to actually get a crowd going or Corbin for that matter


But Sami Zayn can talk.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rock's SI cover.

:lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Here we go... the over hyping has begun.. fpalm


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

"historic match up between two incredible superstars" :lol Yeah, SD women totally get the same treatment from this company.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasha/Char finally have a great match and they gotta recap that sh*t like it's the MOTY :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE loves to job out their talents in their hometowns. It's hilarious.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Power that Be said:


> Sasha up next, let the haters come out the woodwork...


They came out of the woodwork, then they all slipped and fell on the wet floor behind Banks.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Godway said:


> "historic match up between two incredible superstars" :lol Yeah, SD women totally get the same treatment from this company.


 The match between AJ-Ambrose last night shat all over it but they'll never hype it like this :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So many "firsts" for the women, and they're hellbent on wasting each opportunity during this never-ending Charlotte/Sasha feud...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE still reminding people The Rock came from them "Hey you know the successful hollywood star The Rock yeah we made him, he came from our company!! See he's in this magazine and in this new movie coming out but don't forget if it wasn't for us he wouldn't have that" so sick of that shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please don't have Sasha tell us about the Women's Revolution now...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Another cringe Banks promo.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Please god have this hour tank...


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Sasha's voice


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Sasha -"Charlotte was crying"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another match.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Sasha sucks.

Greatness out of you, fuck you.

Oh fuck off, we're getting another match.... so much for last ever.

Iron woman match :lmao

Fuck this company.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Shoot me!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What happened to the *final chapter*? :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

so, 30min iron-woman match?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

How many times can you "make history" ?

Tell me how many times fam?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh can this fucking Charlotte/Sasha Banks feud just die already?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ironman match? FFS just shoot me now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh fuck off


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LOLOLOLOL a number of us called this.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Can they drop this feud already?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ironman match. Probably 30 minutes. 

Sooooo Ric Flair costs Sasha the title in the good ol Flair swerve that he's known for?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This Charlotte/Sasha feud will never end will it? And Jesus Christ are they determined to have them have every kind of stipulation possible so they can say they did it first?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Sasha has a nasty cold tonight.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"There's only one iron-woman on Raw..." 

Sasha referring to Bayley now?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

God dammit, no. No more history.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Is she heel or face ?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Someone jokingly said they're gonna have a 60 minute Ironman match at Roadblock and we're actually getting one :lmao.*


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Fuck it let them main event the ppv, they deserve it over Owens. I would have actually saved that for the Rumble though


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HISTORY HISTORY HISTORY HISTORY HISTORY HISTORY

:vince5


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Bayley is the only Ironwoman on Raw, she won the NXT Ironman match.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

History, history, history.......stop saying that shit and just do it, dear god


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw is crap because of this feud.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"MORE HISTORY IS GONNA BE MADE BECAUSE WE'RE SO PROGRESSIVE WITH WOMEN, DAMN IT!" - :vince5

Oh well, at least Alexa is the women's champ of the good show.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Lord have mercy, another match? There are other women on the roster right? They couldn't save the Ironman match for the Rumble and have Sasha go against someone else at Road Block?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

"Me and Charlotte make history, again"

Yep, only you two are making history Sasha. Women's revolution? Nope. 

2 stale superstars, one who looks like a man and the other who can't speak properly. Bored now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Charlotte apologizing what is this?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> How many times can you "make history" ?
> 
> Tell me how many times fam?


Shit they would probably put them in the Chamber if they asked for it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh Jesus Christ, they're recapping a recap with another fucking recap. 

And what the fuck is up with Graves' hair.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Fuck the rematch clause. Worst idea ever.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A women's iron man match...lol wtf they are really throwing everything out there buh


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

I swear if this doesn't end the feud I'm going to









Charlotte and Sasha should never face each other ever again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is WWE 2016.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dat guy with the gauges can handle this


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Someone jokingly said they're gonna have a 60 minute Ironman match at Roadblock and we're actually getting one :lmao.*


 I called this trainwreck :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Swann! This = handled


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

And you can hear the crickets chirp


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Fooking hell, are there any other women on Raw? Are they gonna have re-match after re-match until they run out of "history making" stipulations? Jesus Christ.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The new Cruiserweight Champion!! :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

As long as The Queen goes over, gets her title back, and never give back i don't have a problem with this.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

24 hours away from a good PPV to this garbage . Raw is completely awful.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

People will shit on Swann for not getting a pop when the crowd has been dead the entire show.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I hate Charlotte for giving Sasha an opening for a hackneyed pun. She knows better.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

End the Charlotte, and Banks fued..


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Abisial said:


> People will shit on Swann for not getting a pop when the crowd has been dead the entire show.




Real talk ..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So much HISTORY has been made in 2016..

I don't know if I can handle it..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear i'm starting to think Sasha and Charlotte are the only women on Raw, they're literally the only ones who get a feud and the only ones who get any kind of tv time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> As long as The Queen goes over, gets her title back, and never give back i don't have a problem with this.


 Then Sasha gets another rematch on Raw in a 3 stages of hell match.... 

This is easily the worst feud of the year but I gurantee you it will win Slammy feud of the year over AJ v Roman/Cena/Ambrose and Miz/Ziggler.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KC Armstrong said:


> Fooking hell, are there any other women on Raw? Are they gonna have re-match after re-match until they run out of "history making" stipulations? Jesus Christ.


At this point I'm just waiting for Emma to fucking return already lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

If Charlotte wins the title back :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Since it sounds like Sasha has a cold it makes me wonder how the wrestlers stop from getting sick since they are constantly traveling to different places and encountering a lot of people. It's surprising wrestlers don't get sick more often, it's good that they don't get sick often though! :smile2:


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

They should never have taken the title off Charlotte in the first place


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> End the Charlotte, and Banks fued..


I'm all for ending it, but The Queen needs to get her title back then we can end it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

OK, that Makers commercial legit made me want a fucking drink.

Or maybe it was that previous segment.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Another sign that the much touted cruiserweight division is a half-hearted attempt at giving these guys a fair shake: The monkeys in the back fucked up at giving Swann the proper nameplate graphic to signify he's the new CW Champ before tweaking it accordingly at the very last second.

:chlol


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I feel like Vince is booking this Charlotte and Sasha feud just for future women's revolution dvd.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Great, not only another rematch, but a 30 minutes rematch, fucking kill me now


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Charlotte vs Sasha again? What the holy fuck is wrong with WWE? Did the other women get sucked into a blackhole?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

KC Armstrong said:


> Fooking hell, are there any other women on Raw? Are they gonna have re-match after re-match until they run out of "history making" stipulations? Jesus Christ.


I guess they'd have to stop after the first ever Raw womens title loser leaves Raw match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Please put them back on my TV. I need to witness some more HISTORY being made.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DammitC said:


> But Sami Zayn can talk.


HE really can't. HE sucked at whenever he was interviewed on Raw or SD or NXT. Hell sucked it commentary too. He really has no place besides guy who gets his ass whooped and gets sympathy. he doesn't have a good look and he can't talk. He can wrestle, but even then he tends to pick terrible times to no sell shit to look coo \l like with that dive sequence. 

There was a reason Zayn wasn't even the guy they toured with as the face of NXT unlike with Balor. He's not that good and doesn't have that star aura/it factor. He's a step above NEville or Bo but he isn't a guy you build as Miz's rival or the face of the IC title division when a clearly much better suited person in Corbin is there


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I wonder if I line Surge in a 6 sided star, and play "Make the Crowd Roar" off wCw Mayhem, that Nitro will come back.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MOAR RECAPS! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Swann vignette.

:hmm:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Notice how they have all the cruiserweights only talk in these pre recorded videos? Can they not allow them to talk infront of an actual crowd?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

So hes been dancing since the whole commercial bank ?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao if charlotte wins the title back at Roadblock, I'm a Sasha fan but enough of this crap let them move on to different feuds.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

And another motherfucking recap. After a commercial, and then they'll go to another commercial. 

Time to pass the time by surfing some pr0n.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That CW title.

:mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear i'm starting to think Sasha and Charlotte are the only women on Raw, they're literally the only ones who get a feud and the only ones who get any kind of tv time.


I think there is Bailey, but I legit don't remember any of the rest of them, does anyone actually remember who they are? *Without* googling the roster.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bubba Chuck said:


> If Charlotte wins the title back :lmao


 She has to.. otherwise the whole PPV streak would have been a waste. It would be retarded to have it ended by Sasha at a C level PPV. Bayley should end it at WM.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

TJ Perkins is a fake gamer girl.
I bet he's going heel here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Who keeps giving continues to this geek? Game over no quarters left...get this guy out of here.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Perkins graphic on the ramp still has him with the CW title.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

How about doing Swann's entrance after playing that video package..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Perkins looks like a kid.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The Cruiserweights are all a bunch of broken, flawed people with wretched pasts and bleak futures. It's all so dark.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Did they mute the crowd for Perkins entrance ?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

I like Perkins entrance can't lie lol, that dab tho.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dabs. Massive boos.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TJ got booed for dabbing :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> The Cruiserweights are all a bunch of broken, flawed people with wretched pasts and bleak futures. It's all so dark.


You paint quite a picture.

:lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Let's go, Swann" chants!! :mark:


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

TJ Perkins, I like him in the ring, enjoyed him in the 205 tournament, but for fuck sake, please stop dabbing. His entrance is pretty fun. Also, they should do the video package and then bring out Rich.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Goddammit this show almost has me missing Stephanie. 










No, no, it doesn't. Just kidding, it doesn't.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cole literally just said see the CW's live on the new show 205 every tuesday but they're still exclusive to Raw lol, if they was exclusive to Raw they wouldn't be on any other show fucking idiot.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Shit I was really bummed Becky lost last night. But I guess it could be worse. She could've been of Raw. She really dodged that bullet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is quiet as fuck right now.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear i'm starting to think Sasha and Charlotte are the only women on Raw, they're literally the only ones who get a feud and the only ones who get any kind of tv time.


I don't even remember what other women are on the Raw roster.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

They do Swann an injustice by just saying he's happy all the time. It's shitty characterization.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

The biggest crowd pops on Raw tonight have been for the cruiserweights.
I really like the CWs but that's not a good thing.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Goddammit. Even the announce team is dropping the video game references!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bret Hart said:


> I don't even remember what other women are on the Raw roster.


Are there any other women on Raw?!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

At least a CW has been the lone bright spot to this, otherwise, shit show tonight...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why isn't Bayley in a feud right now? Shes one of the most over people on the roster and can sell merch like no one else, why is she sitting in the back while Sasha and Charlotte wrestle 60 times trading the title back and forth?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> Perkins looks like a kid.


At 33? I agree he looks to be in his 20s but if you want to see a kid look at Sabre


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Crowd is quiet as fuck right now.


I've seen Stevie Ray singles matches on WCW Thunder with louder crowds than this


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

The Rich Swann breakdown;

Mic work- who the fuck cares/10
Acting- who the fuck cares/10
In ring - who the fuck cares/10

Total score- who the fuck cares?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"TJ Perkins connects!"

I don't believe you, Cole.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Power that Be said:


> I've seen Stevie Ray singles matches on WCW Thunder with louder crowds than this


:lmao

Poor Stevie.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What? The champ won?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Are there any other women on Raw?!


I know it's probably not going be a big one, but I made a thread challenging anyone to list them all, so far we have no winners, and I'm almost not expecting any. :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

SICK finish!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

If WWE does an old school RAW in the future, I'd like to see Rich Swann come out to JYD's Grab Them Cakes.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> At least a CW has been the lone bright spot to this, otherwise, shit show tonight...


Wait, when did Conan O'Brien join Raw?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bayley Bears...really? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> I know it's probably not going be a big one, but I made a thread challenging anyone to list them all, so far we have no winners, and I'm almost not expecting any. :lol


I completely forgot that Bayley was even on Raw. I thought she got kicked off for not being Charlotte or Sasha.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Notice how they have all the cruiserweights only talk in these pre recorded videos? Can they not allow them to talk infront of an actual crowd?


None of them bar Kendrick can talk on the mic even if it meant saving their lives.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There are other women on RAW, who knew?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait a minute?! Is that....is that a woman that isn't Sasha or Charlotte walking in the back there? So there are other women on Raw? wow who fucking knew.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

There is literally no point in being a fan of the CW division. The second one of them gets over to a significant degree, he's going to get fed to one of Vince's projects.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Why isn't Bayley in a feud right now? Shes one of the most over people on the roster and can sell merch like no one else, why is she sitting in the back while Sasha and Charlotte wrestle 60 times trading the title back and forth?


She'd be better off going to Smackdown. Her Vs Becky would be money.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone who does the dab really needs to stop in late 2016..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Wait a minute?! Is that....is that a woman that isn't Sasha or Charlotte walking in the back there? So there are other women on Raw? wow who fucking knew.


It's insane at this point.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What exactly is a "dab"?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another TD commercial.

:lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BAYLEY!!!! :bayley


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fox? Wow. Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol, Alicia back to being a heel


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bayley is such a dime piece. 

COME AT ME!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> What exactly is a "dab"?


Sounds like something a partner tells you after you're done doing the horizontal polka.

"Hey babe, I forgot to tell you that I got the dabs. There's some cream in the bathroom if you need it."


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Crickets for Bayley


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> What exactly is a "dab"?


It's a term popularized by people who smoke weed, when the cough they "dab" to cover their mouth.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So this mini-feud is caused by Baylay hugging Cedric Alexander?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fox the Big Show of females switching back and forth between face and heel.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Alicia Fox is still employed? How about that...

This is what happens when you only watch Goldberg segments.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Fox wins. >


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

is the sound muted for anyone else?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, they sure as hell won't sell any Bayley bears if they keep focusing on Sasha and Charlotte only


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805954758179717120
ajstylesp1
*As you can see by the seam, you all were in no danger of seeing my butthole.*
https://www.instagram.com/p/BNqGgvhDo6p/









:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Bayley Bears, they're literally gonna make hundreds of dumb items to sell to kids with Bayley, look out for Bayley rings, Bayley watches, Bayley nightlights, Bayley bubbles, Bayley bubble gum.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

So Bailey sells for about 10 minutes then pulls a rollup pin out of her ass. I hate this script.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The commentators don't give one single fuck about this match.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Bayley is such a dime piece.
> 
> COME AT ME!


What is a dime piece exactly?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley has some big titties.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Bayley went over.

I'm relieved. You never know with WWE.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I saw that they did a rerun of one cruiserweight match and didn't watch the match again.

I missed the beginning of Perkins vs Swann but I only saw 3 or 4 acrobatic/springboard spots in the match. It was strikingly grounded. Perkins can fly-- I've seen him wrestle in TNA. It's like they want the cruiserweights to work like William Regal and Dean Malenko. If everyone in the division works a ground-game, the shit gets boring.

And another week without Lince or Metalik it seems. This division is dead without high flying action.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Fox the Big Show of females switching back and forth between face and heel.


I still think it's sketchy that Show is only listed at around 41 turns, I'm pretty sure he pulled that many just in WWE alone.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> The commentators don't give one single fuck about this match.


And neither does the crowd for that matter


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Alicia's all kinds of sexy.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bayley Bears? How soon before a certain University puts an end to that...

Looking at you


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> BAYLEY!!!! :bayley




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805963438585311232


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley Bears.

:lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok Enzo props for the R-Kelly reference


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

the tussle in texas.

kill me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Enzo is oozing with charisma. He'd be the GOAT manager for somebody.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

:lmao How can you not LOVE Enzo???

I liked Big Cass showing a bit of aggression there. He needs more of that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Red Sox/Yankees

:mj4


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol At them hyping this match up as anything important..


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Why Lana and Rusev are always in this kind of stupid disrecpectful storylines? Fuck WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this is the most obvious fucking swerve of all time, it'd be a shocking twist if Enzo went there and wasn't setup by Rusev and Lana.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, that match is gonna realllllllly suck


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"I'll find my wife later...."

You can't be serious.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This reminds me a lot to the Malenko-Lita-Matt Hardy stuff


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev/Cass

:deandre


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805954758179717120
> ajstylesp1
> *As you can see by the seam, you all were in no danger of seeing my butthole.*
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNqGgvhDo6p/
> ...


You know the fangirls of AJ Styles enjoyed the view though :aj


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol this is the most obvious fucking swerve of all time, it'd be a shocking twist if Enzo went there and wasn't setup by Rusev and Lana.


It's going to be something stupid like Hornswoggle in a wig..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> What is a dime piece exactly?


Urban Dictionary would define as: A beautiful, gorgeous, sexy woman or girl, but not just looks, her personality as well.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Titus vs Mark Henry , HA! that will put some butts in the seats


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I like mark Henry, but this feud is already .....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> It's going to be something stupid like Hornswoggle in a wig..


Thank God he was fired..


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Cass will come out first, Rusev's music will play but he won't come out, then they'll show him murking Enzo at the hotel room on the Titantron....wait, do they still have a Titantron?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mister Sinister said:


> I saw that they did a rerun of one cruiserweight match and didn't watch the match again.
> 
> I missed the beginning of Perkins vs Swann but I only saw 3 or 4 acrobatic/springboard spots in the match. It was strikingly grounded. Perkins can fly-- I've seen him wrestle in TNA. It's like they want the cruiserweights to work like William Regal and Dean Malenko. If everyone in the division works a ground-game, the shit gets boring.
> 
> And another week without Lince or Metalik it seems. This division is dead without high flying action.


Why would the CW do spots when idjuts like Rollins, KO, and Zayn are doing them for cheap pops, ego strokes, and this is awesome chants. It makes no sense to waste them on Raw. It is like asking the old light heavyweights to follow a Hardys match back in the day, shit couldn't be done right


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> At least a CW has been the lone bright spot to this, otherwise, shit show tonight...


But it was another creative rerun. I don't know why they have a single writer on staff-- they just repeat the same matches over and over (which is also why we have seen only 4 women wrestlers for most of this year on Raw).


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This hoe Emma still ain't here dawg :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Emma vignette, another non-appearance.

:ha


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't to see Emmalina.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

EMMA NEXT WEEK!? 

IT'S HAPPENING! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Next week on raw Vs. Nia Jaks to get squashed.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Henry w/ the pop of the night.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

So this is going to be the worst match ever, right?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Time to make it a Loss Titus...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Emmalina sucks.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

At least that didn't take long.

RIP Titus.. again..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Emma will come back next week on Raw :mark:

Finally, it's been 7 long months without her.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Titus and Mark should refuse to fight and be made a mockery of.

NEW NATION


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm ready for Emmalina to debut! It's been like 2 months or so that they have been advertising her return to WWE.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Was Henry too sweeting lol?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I will believe Emma being there when I actually see it. It's been so long. She's smoking hot, too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmalina next week?! Yes! This division needs her badly, she needs to go right in the title feud and Charlotte can fuck off and face someone else for a while.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I must've missed the memo, what the fuck is this?

edit: lmao, that ended well lol.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

BAH GOD THAT POP FOR HENRY :jr


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

If you listen closely, you can hear the sound of millions of remotes being clicked simultaneously.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emmalina debut, final fucking ly, can't wait to see her feed it to Sasha and Charlotte by new year


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

LOL


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Buried!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol All that bullshit for a squash


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Titus O'Neill treated as he should be treated tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:buried

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Tussle in Texas? How?

Mark Henry is the only one in this match billed from Texas. Does Titus have any ties to Texas?

:bored Wake me up when this ends. Going back to 2K17...nevermind shit's over. :hayden3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:ha


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

That's what they should have been doing with Henry for the last 12 fucking years.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LOL so they're giving Titus the "he sucks, bury him" gimmick now. Awesome. Maybe he can job to Bo Dallas next week.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Shit. 

Fucking Mark Henry has out-popped everyone on the roster so far, ladies and gentlemen. And I don't give a shit if they are in Texas. 

:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This show has been horrific.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Best part of the match is 3 6 Mafia .... Henry killed him lol. 

Titus and Darren need PTP in their life


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> What is a dime piece exactly?





AngryConsumer said:


> Urban Dictionary would define as: A beautiful, gorgeous, sexy woman or girl, but not just looks, her personality as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess "tussle" in WWE speak means 'one move match.'

:ha


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ok Enzo that leather jacket is kinda saucy.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The Titus Brand stuff has to be a rib. I bet he went to some higher-up and mentioned his brand and got laughed at.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Big Show and Henry are the most awful cringeworthy faces, they just go around smiling and waving and shaking fans hands playing the cliche happy smiling face.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Kudos to whoever booked that


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ace said:


> This show has been horrific.


Only an hour and 20 minutes to go!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Urban Dictionary would define as: A beautiful, gorgeous, sexy woman or girl, but not just looks, her personality as well.


Ohhhh ok. I guess I could have looked it up lol! Thanks! :smile2: Bayley is pretty awesome!


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Let's go Uber chants


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Flair always willing to help someone reach space mountain


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flair's face lighting up when Enzo tells him a woman gave him a key to her hotel room.

:ha


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Enzo's "woo" is more like Sting's than Ric's.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Why would the CW do spots when idjuts like Rollins, KO, and Zayn are doing them for cheap pops, ego strokes, and this is awesome chants. It makes no sense to waste them on Raw. It is like asking the old light heavyweights to follow a Hardys match back in the day, shit couldn't be done right


You need to see some matches with Perkins (Manik) vs anybody in the X Division when he was in TNA. KO and Zayn can't work at the speed that the cruiserweights can. Perkins could tear the house down in a match with AJ Styles.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Flair's face lighting up when Enzo tells him a woman gave him a key to her hotel room.
> 
> :ha


WOOOOOO! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Enzo's "woo" is more like Sting's than Ric's.


There's only one Natich, so it makes sense.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Enzo wants to take Lana to space mountain.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If Reigns is next, what is closing the show?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Are Charlotte and Flair really ending the show? Hahaha


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

The GOAT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> If Reigns is next, what is closing the show?


A Flair/Charlotte segment, perhaps.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> If you listen closely, you can hear the sound of millions of remotes being clicked simultaneously.


Technically speaking.. you could probably hear that at any time 24 hours day.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

They're seriously going to kill the company if they insist on pushing the women into the main event.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jericho better effing go over tbh.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> If Reigns is next, what is closing the show?


Charlotte and Flair


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If the Flair segment is ending Raw then Ric Flair might turn on Sasha tonight.:no:


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Here we go: Cass comes out for his match. Rusev's music hits but he never shows. Cut to Enzo at the hotel room and Lana says "come in". Enzo enters only to be mauled by Rusev in what turns out to be a setup.

Rusev vs Cass at Roadblock.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> A Flair/Charlotte segment, perhaps.


Yeah that's probably it and I see Charlotte fooling Flair with a fake apology and putting him on a Figure 8 with Sasha coming out to make the save.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Please don't tell me the Ric Flair apologize is main eventing RAW


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Thank God he was fired..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Match of the night coming up


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Enzo's "woo" is more like Sting's than Ric's.



Always though Sting's was more like oww!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Best moment of that version of DX, perhaps.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

So how much is a share in Titus brand stock these days going for?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> If the Flair segment is ending Raw then Ric Flair might turn on Sasha tonight.:no:


Or Charlotte tricks Flair with a fake apology, attacks him and then Sasha makes the save ending the show in a brawl between the two.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Jericho better effing go over tbh.


KO gonna prove his friendship and run in and save him. Which means a DQ finish or some other bullshit.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Pro Roma crowd tonight woot woot


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think there was a few less boos there, and I mean literally a few.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Please let Jericho win :fingerscrossed


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm very tempted to go back to binge watching Shameless but i'm curious if they're putting the US Title on Jericho.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Dem Boos :ha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BOOK. JERICHO. OVER.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

scshaastin said:


> So how much is a share in Titus brand stock these days going for?


Next week the Shining Stars will be selling shares of the Titus brand.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I think we get our wishes and get one last Jericho belt run.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho time.

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Headliner said:


> If the Flair segment is ending Raw then Ric Flair might turn on Sasha tonight.:no:


I think it'll be vice versa. A double turn with Sasha and Charlotte. With Flair managing Sasha.


----------



## Huggerlover (Jul 19, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Jack Gallagher debuting tonight?? He entertained the hell out of me on 205!
> 
> By the way, what was the classic theme playing during Jack's promo vignette? I enjoy it. I've been trying to search for that musical piece.


Its the Overture for the opera Carmen.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dammit Dunn, get your teeth off the board, if you're going to focus on an ass Jojo is right there, few people want to see Reign's ass over Jojo's


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Should be a good match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho owning Owens, but it's probably all a big work. In fact, it is.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Jericho better effing go over tbh.


that's the only way to save this show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Waiting for Chris Jericho's pop.

Edit: oops lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Roman Reigns entrances are such a mindfuck. He's getting mostly booed but they show people losing their minds for him.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. KO is Ellsworth now. He isn't wanted at ringside but will miraculously show up to cost Jericho the match and look like a geek


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Would love to see Owens beat a hole in to Jericho.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm very tempted to go back to binge watching Shameless but i'm curious if they're putting the US Title on Jericho.


Shamless is a great show but it can wait. This match is gonna be good and I could see Jericho winning if Roman is gonna win the UN title at Road block


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jerigoat and KO gonna swerve the fans again :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Woman's Main event again


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, this match should be.. interesting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens looked like he was gonna cry.

:lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Next week the Shining Stars will be selling shares of the Titus brand.


Then I would expect R truth to buy some :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JoJo :lenny


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

scshaastin said:


> So how much is a share in Titus brand stock these days going for?


Well lets just say for Titus its a great recession, maybe depression.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho still wearing that scarf.

:lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

raw has been on for 2 hours and I've hardly watched any of it, i know if i had i'd most likely be bored shitless.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I know one thing that will never make the list - Jojo's ass.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn Jojo :homer


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Brace for commercial


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> Shamless is a great show but it can wait. This match is gonna be good and I could see Jericho winning if Roman is gonna win the UN title at Road block


God i hope Jericho wins it, dude deserves some kind of gold for the work he's been doing.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mister Sinister said:


> You need to see some matches with Perkins (Manik) vs anybody in the X Division when he was in TNA. KO and Zayn can't work at the speed that the cruiserweights can. Perkins could tear the house down in a match with AJ Styles.


I'm not saying he can't fly. Hell Swann can do a standing 450. 

I'm saying why waste the flying and spots in a 5-7 min Raw match Seth is running around jumping like a chicken with his head cut off, KO is doing sentons over the top rope, and Zayn is no selling being hit only to do dives of his own? 

The WCW CW like Mysterio, Psicosis, Juice, Eddie, Kidman, etc stood out because they had an upper card of actual big guys working like men over acrobats. They were fighting, they were chain wrestling, they were using power, and they acted like heavyweights. They didn't waste shit to there was a ppv payoff. The top of the card and other divisions created an actual contrast in styels. 

The light heavyweights never took off in WWE because you had guys like the Hardys working a frenetic style as Waltman has pointed out, which is why he worked like a main eventer despite being able to fly. 

The CW guys right now are actually working body parts, mat wrestling, and creating a contrast by working a non-overly spotty and aerial style. They have to create that contrast because guys like Rollins, Zayn, KO don't know their role and won't work smart on cable tv because thats not cool enough to get them awesome chants


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Jojo! :mark:


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Jericho deserves this. Miz "grabbed the brass ring" on SD and was rewarded. Jericho has done the same on RAW. Throw the dude a bone.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Veteran, near master heel gets outbooed by the "face" champion.

:ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonder if they put the US Title on Jericho here. Probably not.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Monday Night Jericho... and there ain't much else going on here.

One year later and this whole company is upon the shoulders of Y2J and AJ Styles.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> God i hope Jericho wins it, dude deserves some kind of gold for the work he's been doing.


Jericho winning the rumble is what I want to give him as a reward


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awkward.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

wwe9391 said:


> Shamless is a great show but it can wait. This match is gonna be good and I could see Jericho winning if Roman is gonna win the UN title at Road block


Roman not winning at Roadblock , maybe at the Rumble


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cole calling Roman a fighting champ is absurd. Besides Rusev and now Jericho who has he defended it against?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JERICHO TURNING THE CLOCK BACK !!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho trying his best tonight.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Jericho pretty much single handed saved RAW. He deserves to be taking the Universal title and not the US title


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Cole calling Roman a fighting champ is absurd. Besides Rusev and now Jericho who has he defended it against?


Every week I forget Roman is the US champ and I am always shocked when reminded that he is the US champ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More commercials.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> Jericho winning the rumble is what I want to give him as a reward


Yeah he definitely deserves it, but i can't see them doing it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Isn't Jericho leaving soon?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Chrisley Knows How To Take It Up The Ass.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Isn't Jericho leaving soon?


It is not clear really as with him things go on a month by month basis so he could or could not be leaving soon.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Isn't Jericho leaving soon?


He's not leaving until mid-next year, I believe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho screaming during the resthold.

:lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>












*Dat ass is a 10.* lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Isn't Jericho leaving soon?


Nope. He said he's loving his current run, and doesn't plan to leave anytime soon.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jericho waking this dead crowd up :drose


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Jericho screaming during the resthold.
> 
> :lol


I love it :lol

"no! shut up!...come on Roman!" hehehe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who answered.

(Y)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

C'MON BAYBAY


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Dat ass is a 10.* lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I love it :lol
> 
> "no! shut up!...come on Roman!" hehehe


Still has a great personality.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Isn't Jericho leaving soon?


No one knows when he is leaving. All we know is his next Fozzy gig is not until June


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Still has a great personality.


GOAT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho hasn't won with the Lionsault in what? Like 15 years?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> GOAT


He should have 1 more title run.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Jericho hasn't won with the Lionsault in what? Like 15 years?


Yep since WM 17 :lol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I bet anything Jericho wins right here . Have that feeling ...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince's dick gets so hard when they play his superman punch in slow mo i bet.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Reigns is getting kinda chunky. Thew weight gain is real


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yep since WM 17 :lol


That long ago? Damn.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd is hot for this match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Demolition119 said:


> Reigns is getting kinda chunky. Thew weight gain is real


I think the weight gain suits him and he looks better than a year or so ago.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Was that a pin botch?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn good match!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Children should be seen and not heard ... this is not 'awesome' 

it is kinda good though, it's entertaining enough.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Was that a pin botch?


Looked like it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Out of curiosity, when are they in Reign's home town again?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TAP! TAP! TAP! TAP! TAP! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Super Roman fpalm


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

haha he kicked out


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Bruh WTF, a superkick & a codebreaker ?!?! This MF, Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course not.

:ha

So predictable.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Please have Jericho win. Everything would immediately become more interesting.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Of course he kicks out :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

OH, COME THE FUCK ON!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

OH FUCK YOU Reigns


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl, another trash Reigns match of overbooking, no-selling, nonsense.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Reigns is un fukcking believable, superkick to the head right into a codebreaker and he still kicks out, its fucking pathetic i want this motherfucker gone so badly.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

well, i'm done with raw for the rest of eternity.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

YES YES YES. Good match and Reigns wins!!!


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Nevermind fuck wwe


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Was kind of hoping Jericho would pull this one off. I don't see a point in keeping the title on Roman right now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

For that split second I thought Jericho won the US title.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeap, that was just about exactly what was expected.

#lookinstrong247365


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Ugh.. KO is Ellsworth now. He isn't wanted at ringside but will miraculously show up to cost Jericho the match and look like a geek


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Oh, WWE. You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sigh*


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

So dumb.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

FUCK
THIS 
SHIT


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Reigns is un fukcking believable, superkick to the head right into a codebreaker and he still kicks out, its fucking pathetic i want this motherfucker gone so badly.


Jesus man its furthering the story between Jericho and KO. Him beating Reigns and then yelling at KO wouldnt have made sense


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

And then you wonder why Reigns gets sh*t?! Superman booking does NO ONE favors.

A picture perfect superkick & a CODEBREAKER !!!! HOW SWAY ?!?!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> YES YES YES. Good match and Reigns wins!!!


You seriously have no problem with Reigns kicking out from a superkick into a codebreaker? You don't see any problem with that?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Fuck wwe


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

and they continue to cripple the mid card


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I mean, Vince does know that when you look at Raw from top-to-bottom that JERICHO is the only thing that's keeping this brand above water. 

Right? ... RIGHT?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay...

NEXT!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jericho deserved to go over. Bad booking decision.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

FUCK you WWE I'm done. Seriously can Roman be beaten? At this point I'm convinced he'd no sell sledge hammer shots from Trips.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't wait till Talking Smack tomorrow to hear Daniel Bryan bury Raw again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Monday Night Reigns and Women's Revolution.

Why do people still watch this shit fpalm


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Fucking RECAP. Again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Showing a recap from May for the 2nd time tonight.

:lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

It's basically the same thing WWE does every year, isn't it? Make the champion look as weak as possible so Reigns will look appealing in comparison.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

First time I'm seeing Raw in months. See you in more months, guys.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Only one person could actually pin Reigns at this point...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I honestly think at this point it would take a 357magnum point blank range shot to the head to pin Roman.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Of course Reigns keeps the US Title, its not like hes winning the Universal title at Roadblock.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ace said:


> Monday Night Reigns and Women's Revolution.
> 
> Why do people still watch this shit fpalm


To come here and be entertained by all the bitching about it, of course! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Leather Rebel said:


> First time I'm seeing Raw in months. See you in more months, guys.


Can't say I blame 'ya. WWE gonna WWE.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hope Rusev is waiting in that hotel room.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

So fucking predictable it's painful. At least if you're going to do the "beaten by accidental interference by friend" at least don't make it so easy to predict that once they're done arguing in the turnbuckle that they'll get hit by a finisher and pinned. Fuck.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, folks, it's the moment of truth, do we have the trap or cuck Rusev 2.0..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> Only one person could actually pin Reigns at this point...


 AKA Haitch's daughter :sasha3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoa, actually forgot about this match for a second.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

I really hope this just cuts to live footage at the hotel where Enzo is suckered into the room, then Rusev spins around in the chair in a blonde wig, Psycho style. lol

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I hope Rusev is waiting in that hotel room.


It'll be ROMAN REIGNS!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> You seriously have no problem with Reigns kicking out from a superkick into a codebreaker? You don't see any problem with that?


Its furthering the storyline with Jericho and KO. If Jericho and KO were still on good terms and Reigns kicked out and still won then it be a problem.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Waiting for some fuckery with this upcoming segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That felt like a long ass commercial break.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Waiting for some fuckery with this upcoming segment.


That's my bet too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well i'm outta here guys, fuck this show, fuck Super Reigns, fuck Charlotte and Sasha and fuck this predictable Rusev shit.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I guess the good streak Raw was having these previous few weeks were all a lie


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Cleaner said:


> To come here and be entertained by all the bitching about it, of course! :lol


 It's like going to watch a terrible movie just to make fun of how bad it is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Its a trap.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The fact that he had to take that long to put the 2 and 2 together.

:HA:HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> I guess the good streak Raw was having these previous few weeks were all a lie


It was good the past few weeks, but of course certain folks were nowhere to be found then..


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Jericho needs to take the Universal Title from Owens.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And Cass finally figures out what we knew this whole time! 

WWE: Where the faces are all idiots.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

It's fine, I'm a fan, but they keep booking Roman as a bad guy. I'm so confused by this.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Well that was predictable as fuck.

At least we got a segment in a different setting.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lana ???


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Probably the first time a wrestler has figured out this trap. Still too late, though.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lana is no Torrie Wilson


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol She lost her accent when saying his name


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

PanopticonPrime said:


> I can't wait till Talking Smack tomorrow to hear Daniel Bryan bury Raw again.


He never buries any of the raw wrestlers personally


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My feed is behind some of yours for some reason.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Playin him like a fiddle. 

Goddammit she's hawtt.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

They could of done a better storyline with Rusev and Big Cass with Enzo than this.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

IT'S LIKE BLUE VELVET MAGGLE


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Lana right now sort of makes up for that shitty us title match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If you'll excuse me.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What is this Lana and Enzo mess lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

T-Viper said:


> I really hope this just cuts to live footage at the hotel where Enzo is suckered into the room, then Rusev spins around in the chair in a blonde wig, Psycho style. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk




:lmao I just shot a piece of caramel out my fucking nose.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Rusev has won at life, that luck SOB!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lana...


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Holy fuck she is amazing


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Well atleast Rusev gets to look strong here for the first time in awhile. This could lead to him looking like a monster again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I at least like that they are hovering outside of their comfort-zone.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought this was a PG show :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> Its furthering the storyline with Jericho and KO. If Jericho and KO were still on good terms and Reigns kicked out and still won then it be a problem.


Dude i get all that but could they not have done it in a way where Reigns didn't just completely no sell Jericho's finisher and make it look like shit? Its utterly ridiculous he kicked out of that, they could have easily just had Owens superkick him and have Reigns kick out of that, no they had to have Jericho hit his finisher on top of it to make Reigns look that much stronger.

Ok just had to reply to that, now i'm outta here.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The gonna fuck?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Better than Xhamster this is :dance


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

This segment man! :lol :clap


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Edge and Lita live sex-like...


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

The moral of this story is that we men need to stop trying to be white knights.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Attitude era 2.0!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Silk Stalkings is on early tonight!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That bullet for an "I" on Enzo's stomach looks like a penis.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuckkkkk Lana! :homer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol Rusev looks so pissed.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Where is the Brazzers logo?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RIP Enzo :lol:lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

does enzo have pretty boy floyd on his shoulder?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Rusev looked at the camera when he entered :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

dunn must have went into a coma


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Loving these backstage segments.

Easily the best part of Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev is beating the ever living shit out of Enzo


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Rusev just speared Enzo to death against that wall.

That was awesome. And yet, Reigns is the one getting pushed. Where the fuck is the justice?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

RUSEV! CRUSH THIS SCRUB!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Well golly, nobody saw that coming. That's some creative writing there.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Dude i get all that but could they not have done it in a way where Reigns didn't just completely no sell Jericho's finisher and make it look like shit? Its utterly ridiculous he kicked out of that, they could have easily just had Owens superkick him and have Reigns kick out of that, no they had to have Jericho hit his finisher on top of it to make Reigns look that much stronger.
> 
> Ok just had to reply to that, now i'm outta here.


Hey maybe they could of done that, but they didn't. Im sorry I don't know what else to say.

Roman is the Guy. Thats just the way it is. Vince chose him and he is sticking with him. I agree the superman booking is a little too much but it is what it is


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Attitood era is back!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I actually appreciate what they're doing here. Missed these type of off site segments. Glad to see them return the last two weeks.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Lana :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This is epic. This has turned out great.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Lana gobbing it off in the back ground :lmao

Class


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope Rusev and Lana proceeds to have sex over Enzo's unconscious body.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Need some blood to really get over the devastation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw bringing it with creative out of ring segments the past couple weeks.

:mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't get over this. Why are WWE faces such idiots.:lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I could seriously write a doctoral thesis on the depiction of Lana on this fucking show.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Why does he have one shoe on gahah


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Meet Rusev. The only man that can have Lana, and you can't teach that!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

A good segment... for a change.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This is the edgiest thing WWE has done in a long time, in a great way.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh man... easy on the Jordan "Space Jams," Rusev!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Enzo does play a great corpse, though, I'll give him that.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Really struggling to see how Rusev is the heel.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Love it

All so big cass gets that beating rusev rub


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Enzo got dat azz beat y'all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana is a terrible actor, though. I love how her accent goes in and out with every sentence she spoke tonight.

:ha

Rest of the segment was awesome, though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very good segment.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Great fucking Segment. 

And a feud that I can get behind..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Yo Enzo is legit dead.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn, that was a good beating.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Best thing I've seen all night


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Next week Carmella and Liv Morgan beat down Lana in an alley.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Bar scene last week, hotel scene this week. Good stuff, like when they do these out of arena segments!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> The Attitood era is back!


20 bucks someone starts a thread claiming this.. :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't care what anyone says, that was entertaining as fuck.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

That was entertaining.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Lana sucks, she needs to learn something with Maryse


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Cass looking like a gullible dumbass, though.

:lol


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Out of arena segments make the show soooooo much better.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, why should I feel sorry for Enzo?


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

love those outside segments :eva2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cipher said:


> Really struggling to see how Rusev is the heel.


He's not. He hasn't been since Cena.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805977394062364672
*TENNNNNNNN!!!!*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They have been doing a great job with these backstage segments, we need more of this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> So, why should I feel sorry for Enzo?


Well, he did TRY to get out of there before he pulled down his pants.

:ha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't give a shit that it was so predictable that was fucking awesome and sets up a Cass Rusev feud.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

So Rusev's gimmick is that everyone wants to drill his wife, so he's a bad guy by default? But can only physically dominate against pussies like Enzo. Not against big "tough guys" like Cass or Roman.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

They really letting the divas close out the show again man


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Therapy said:


> 20 bucks someone starts a thread claiming this.. :lol


I'll believe the Attitude era is back when I see some blackface, bra and panty matches and someone about to get sacrificed by Bray Wyatt.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

2nd week in a row with an out of the arena segment, and another positive segment. 

And to be fair to Enzo, if Lana says come to her hotel room, you listen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Enzo still gets to bang Liv Morgan, he still wins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PanopticonPrime said:


> I'll believe the Attitude era is back when I see some blackface, bra and panty matches and someone about to get sacrificed by Bray Wyatt.


I think he was being sarcastic. No one can be that gullible to believe it's back..


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:rusevyes once again THE best husband in the world stands up for his wife and destroys the scumbag who flashed and hit on her. RUSEV IS THE BEST.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> So, why should I feel sorry for Enzo?


The style they shot things in made the moral ambiguity a little easier to handle. You can see Enzo as being a sucker who couldn't resist the ultimate temptation, and for it all to be a set up is some pretty devious shit.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

At least that Enzo/Lana/Rusev segment added some positivity to this thread


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> They have been doing a great job with these backstage segments, we need more of this.


Not too much more. One a week is too many. Then they start losing their impact. Next thing you know it's a poor imitation of TNA.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Enzo still gets to bang Liv Morgan, he still wins


wait, are he and daddio an item? that's unbearably cute if true. bring her up, let her be the new carmella


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoa, that tron-video looks pretty cool.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2...otte-iron-woman-match-roadblock-new-post.html

>


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Big.E jamming out to the Club's theme.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn I had forgotten about this match...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Machine Gun is wearing long tights now?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

New Day ringside, eating pizza and streaming online? Is someone going to get concussed this match?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805978682904850432


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another match I pretty much forgot about.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

They could write it off that Lana is using male wrestlers who are easy and not to bright for Rusev to crush to motivate him to be a fighter. But that segment started out weird but ended epicly.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Cleaner said:


> Not too much more. One a week is too many. Then they start losing their impact. Next thing you know it's a poor imitation of TNA.


Yeah they can do them every other week but it is a nice break from just filling the time with more and more matches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd is dead af


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Kofi's nu-metal singer impression was awesome.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

If someone didn't know what was going on and they walked by and saw Enzo on the floor they would probably freak out. I am assuming they clear out the area for segments like that or inform people that they are going to film don't they or maybe they film early in the day or something? Does anyone know?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Some Cesaro/Sheamus screen-time :mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

For some reason Rusev looking directly into the camera when he walked in is cracking me up.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

That Lana segment


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is this Charlotte/Ric stuff main eventing? Meh...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Cesaro/Sheamus win, lose to fuckery again next week, New day beat the record on next week's Thursday and lose the belts at Roadblock in a rematch against Cesaro/Sheamus


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah and yet nobody bans Woods from ringside or makes them lose the titles if he interferes...


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Just cannot get into the Club.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like the Flair stuff is main-eventing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The last team I saw as a legitimate threat to The New Day were Kidd & Cesaro.

P.S., the newly reformed Wyatt Family would eat their (New Day) lunch, five days in a row.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah and yet nobody bans Woods from ringside or makes them lose the titles if he interferes...


How do you ban a champion from his matches? X has defended the belts multiple times and is listed as a champ on the roster


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The last team I saw as a legitimate threat to The New Day were Kidd & Cesaro.


No one is a threat until that stupid record that no one really cares about is broken..


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

charlotte makes me feel special


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Is this Charlotte/Ric stuff main eventing? Meh...





ShowStopper said:


> Looks like the Flair stuff is main-eventing.



I so hate when they do that.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Cipher said:


> Really struggling to see how Rusev is the heel.


Because it was a plan from the beginning, hatched by Lana and Rusev. Enzo's just a dope who fell for it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Is this Charlotte/Ric stuff main eventing? Meh...


The Naitch in the main event, one more time daddy. Wooooo :flair3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Cleaner said:


> I so hate when they do that.


When they do what?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> Just cannot get into the Club.


Cannot blame you with how they have been handled.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dean is gonna destroy Ellsworth :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ellsworth.

:lol


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

The club breakdown;

Mic skills - 2/10
Acting - 4/10
In ring - 5/10

Total; 11/30


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> Cannot blame you with how they have been handled.


I don't like how they work. They look like they belong back in the indies.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

For fucks sake how many times they going to do AJ vs Ellsworth?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Meeki said:


> The club breakdown;
> 
> Mic skills - 2/10
> Acting - 4/10
> ...


Only good thing about them is the theme song.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The record would of meant something if the ND had credible tag teams to beat to remain as champions and for them to not of gotten stale as a act.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Looks like the Flair stuff is main-eventing.


Well shit, the game is 41-3 so I guess I'll watch the Flair stuff, that sounds the least boring.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Abisial said:


> Dean is gonna destroy Ellsworth :mark:


And be booed out the arena for it...my body is ready!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> I don't like how they work. They look like they belong back in the indies.


Anderson is a really good singles wrestler, never thought him & Gallows were that great a team. Mostly just Anderson.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Well shit, the game is 41-3 so I guess I'll watch the Flair stuff, that sounds the least boring.


Who's winning?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805973166933807104


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Meeki said:


> The club breakdown;
> 
> Mic skills - 2/10
> Acting - 4/10
> ...


Anderson is one of the best stick men in the business if they'd give him the mic.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Demolition119 said:


> For fucks sake how many times they going to do AJ vs Ellsworth?


As many times as Sahsa vs Charlotte, Miz Vs Dog Ziggler, Shameus vs Cesaro.. see the pattern yet?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

That was the first time Sheamus has gotten cheered like that since 2012.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

that crossbody was insane.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Did anyone else listen to the Talk is Jericho with Gallows/Anderson and Strowman? Was some funny shit and I'd definitely recommend it to anyone who hasn't listened to it. Gallows and Anderson have much more personality off screen!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck this shit


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Uptown King said:


> The record would of meant something if the ND had credible tag teams to beat to remain as champions and for them to not of gotten stale as a act.


Or if they've done literally anything relevant during their reign. Instead, they just shilled WWE merchandise while putting on bad matches for the last year.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> I don't like how they work. They look like they belong back in the indies.


What they did in NJPW they could of done in the WWE. WWE booking just has made them into a joke. They lose almost every match they have been in and gotten beat up a lot.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ugh the match was just starting to be good too.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Meeki said:
> 
> 
> > The club breakdown;
> ...


Correct +1 for that


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple threat tag I guess. No announcement of course. They'll do it in wwe.com or some shit.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Did Charlotte dye her hair?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I've always felt that Gallows holds Anderson back from really shining at WWE. 

Yet, WWE also takes a big part in holding Anderson back as well...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Odd shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Triple threat tag I guess. No announcement of course. They'll do it in wwe.com or some shit.


Should be coming up on twitter soon...


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> As many times as Sahsa vs Charlotte, Miz Vs Dog Ziggler, Shameus vs Cesaro.. see the pattern yet?


Point taken :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte could get it any day.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Godway said:


> Or if they've done literally anything relevant during their reign. Instead, they just shilled WWE merchandise while putting on bad matches for the last year.


I agree. Missed opportunities with teams like the Wyatt Family and The Club for an interesting storyline and feud.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

…..Tell me I did not just see Andre The Giant’s, big, hairy, animated ass on TV.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Charlotte breakdown;

Mic- 9/10
Acting 7/10
In ring 7/10
Titties 10/10

Total; 33/40


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Is charlotte's hair pink or like purple now? I mean it looked healthier but fuck why do all the women have to have coloured hair?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Who's winning?


The dolts over the jokes 13 minutes left in the 4th


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Damn, Charlotte... Looking better and better each week. :banderas


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ric Flair with a spot in the "main event spot" at nearly 68. Disqualifying Vince or guest hosts: is that the oldest to have a main event spot on Raw ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Charlotte could get it any day.


She looked great there. The weight gain has done her well.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

I was having a shitty day.............................................then Lana in a robe happened hottest women on the Raw roster well second behind Emma but she does not count yet


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> The dolts over the jokes 13 minutes left in the 4th


They're getting destroyed. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seriously, who gives a fuck about this?


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Charlotte looks amazing


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> She looked great there. The weight gain has done her well.


Definitely and on her ig all she does is squats, she's definitely working on that a** :jericho2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Definitely and on her ig all she does is squats, she's definitely working on that a** :jericho2


And it shows :banderas


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's gonna be one of those things like...I'm sorry for...ever having YOU as a father!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh, they announced it on the show...nice.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ALL HAIL THE QUEEN!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another recap.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RECAPS!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> Damn, Charlotte... Looking better and better each week. :banderas


*GETTIN' CLOSER TO A TENNNN!*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

boring boring boring oooh she said bitch


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Charlotte's shirt it is cute!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least it's only a 30 minute match.

:shrug


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Fucking what chants. Ug.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Another main event segment featuring the women :lol

I feel sorry for the men who are playing second fiddle to this corporate shtick.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Annnnnnnnnnd..... ONE MORE FUCKING RECAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

why does charlotte have to put inflections on certain words like that.

it makes him sound even less like a human.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Charlotte didn't dye her hair that was just very strange lighting.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

must've just been the lighting in the back to make her hair look like it was pale silvery violet. she kinda suited it though.

we don't need reminding, we've been seeing it all fucking night.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Charlotte vs Sasha part 288


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another recap of this segment.

:lmao


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Enough of this shit man put this in the Midcard where it belongs


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Well, at least it's only a 30 minute match.
> 
> :shrug


30 minutes too long :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The only thing that video proves is that Charlotte has gotten hotter since May.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

She looks less like a man now still a horrible character


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Another fucking recap?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Well, at least it's only a 30 minute match.
> 
> :shrug


Angle/Lesnar or Steamboat/Rude this will not be I imagine.....


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I want to see them go back and forth. Ive always said that the moment she can hang with him that she has completely arrived on the mic.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

>30 minutes of Charlotte/Sasha


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen has nothing to apologize for imho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Being better than the GOAT.

:mj4


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

You'd figure that Charlotte would have earned enough respect to this point to not get "WAT"ed, but I guess not.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

They've showed this recap 3x already . God smh . They end this show with the shit? No wonder no one watches .


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

On second thought that game is looking much much better..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wouldn't be shocked if they show that recap again, tbh..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I hope the monkeys in the truck get paid tripled tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte making history getting those "what?" chants :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Charlotte acknowledging the chants?!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Vince loves that na na na na song so much. And he is the only one.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

D*mn let her f*cking talk, y'all been dead all night and now you wake up just to heckle ?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This should not be main eventing the show. MNR should just have matches end their shows on a weekly basis like SDL does.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> The only thing that video proves is that Charlotte has gotten hotter since May.


Ranking fourteenth for me but she is off the ugly list now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Cleaner said:


>


:lmao

That gif never ceases to creep me out.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Worst RAW in a while. Rusev killing Enzo was the only good part.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

This isn't going to plan is it for the queen. Crowd is retarded man


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I like Charlotte but this is so bad...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Can we just go back to Enzo trying to get out of the hotel after waking up? That would be so much more entertaining than this.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What imbecile slotted this for the main event?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ladies and gentlemen, your Monday Night RAW main event. 

I'm missing Family Guy for this shit.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Didn´t Charlotte want Ric to be the dirtiest player in the game again? Unless she twists it again...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte is dying on this role...Sasha should have won at HIAC and this feud should have concluded there.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

To be fair to the dumbshit crowd, this isn't one of Charlotte's better performances.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jesus christ, Charlotte is sounding like a 13 year old boy going through fucking puberty.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd wants RIC.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

2016 and what is still a thing LOL


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Honestly fuck this crowd. This what shit is so fucking old. Good promo by Charlotte.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

oh god this is awful


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Fuck this crowd. Fuck Austin Tx. 








Boomer Sooner!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is the main event.. This is made to make overlap viewers of whatever is on after this really wanting to tune in next week....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck this crowd, fuck the writers, fuck Vince, fuck Roman. Rusev you're the man.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

In fairness, this writing/setup is really throwing Charlotte or anyone who wouldn't be a very high mic caliber to the wolves. Gotta protect your talent better.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Worst RAW in a while. Rusev killing Enzo was the only good part.


Well and the parts leading up to that.... if you know what I mean


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOAT is here.

:mark:


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

This is awesome in a train wreck kinda way,

This is why I love professional wrestling...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

She is going to beat him up, hopefully.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

If Sasha runs out and starts making out with Ric, double turn city.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> :lmao
> 
> That gif never ceases to creep me out.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Can we just go back to Enzo trying to get out of the hotel after waking up? That would be so much more entertaining than this.


-cut to Enzo crawling down a stairwell in a downtown Dallas hotel- 

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

"Dad, I'm sorry."
"Charlotte, FUCK YOU."


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


>


:grin2:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nyelator said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > Worst RAW in a while. Rusev killing Enzo was the only good part.
> ...


Well yes. Any Lana is good Lana. This was GREAT Lana.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The way Ric sold that f*cking slap !! :lmao:lmao:lmao

"ohhhhhh!"


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Char-GOAT :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I wonder if Charlotte knees him in the Space Mountains...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THIS SEGMENT JUST PICKED UP.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh cheese this show

:ha


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

what did the 5 fingers say to the face


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes Queen! Put this peasant in his place.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

recaps and repeats meh


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> She is going to beat him up, hopefully.


You mean again


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, :damn!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LMAO I didn't see that slap coming :lol


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

The Power that Be said:


> This is awesome in a train wreck kinda way,
> 
> This is why I love professional wrestling...


Exactly what I was thinking lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Remember when Raw had main events without divas? Pepperridge Farm remembers.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The show would be better if it was 2 hours. They don't enough talent or creative ideas to make a 3 hour show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha getting beat up hard. 

:damn


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charlotte has new life.... how bout dat!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Best heel in the company.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Black Ref is the GOAT


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ric is so good at making me feel sad for him especially when he cries.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

1/10 show.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

These ladies are capable of so much better. I've seen it. Can't they come up with a good main event segment for them? They sure as fuck deserve better.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha god damnit every segment was predictable. Jericho winning could have redeemed this bullshit, but nope we got exactly what we knew would happen. No way they were giving Charlotte a face turn.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like Sasha's shorts just pull an AJ...


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Why is Sasha dressed like she's gonna be in a 112 video?


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

lol if that was my daughter, I would have took my belt off and show no mercy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


>


I HATE THAT ONE, TOO.

:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still think Ric is turning on Sasha at the PPV.:toomanykobes

Good way to make Sasha look like a geek.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Come on Charlotte... Give Sasha another wedgie so this show hasn't been a total failure.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is so, so, so bad.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

This Raw was fucking garbage. The Enzo thing was mildly entertaining and Lana was hot. That's 2 good things from Raw. Oh well, we can look forward to SD with Ellsworth getting a title shot.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I wonder what the dark match is. Charlotte vs Sasha?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHAHAHA THEY CUT THE FEED


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh, you bitch. :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen taking out the trash.

ALL HAIL THE QUEEN!!

:bow


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Depressing. Can't wait for Smackdown to take the pain away.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Now that it's over, we have to officially put that on the list of worst raw's ever.

utter garbage. everyone involved should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Charlotte: That's your trophy!
Ric: Jackpot! Giggity giggity!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That seemed like more of a middle of the show segment. Why did they put it on last ugh


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

That black ref is the Goat, better than Hebner IMHO


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Whorse said:


> Best heel in the company.


Yup!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Well... that was some show. :aries2


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:maury


That was so bad


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Whorse said:


> Best heel in the company.


Bliss,Y2J,AJ, so many more than her


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That segment was hilarious.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

nyelator said:


> Bliss,Y2J,AJ, so many more than her


 Nah Jericho and AJ aren't pure heels.

Best heel is probably Miz followed by Charlotte.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Trophies said:


> That seemed like more of a middle of the show segment. Why did they put it on last ugh


Because this twat still runs the show.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Most entertaining part of the week when there is a horrible Raw show, getting to hear Vinny from the Bryan and Vinny show rant about how shitty Raw was.....can't wait


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm a Jet fan and I enjoyed watching us get obliterated more than that RAW. Seriously, I would have enjoyed an Enzo being stretchered away segment over that "Main Event". Roadblock is going to be shit too. Jericho will just take another L to push Rollins as a face more, there's no US title match again, Owens will retain, and we will get Sasha vs. Charlotte 900000. Woo!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Trophies said:


> That seemed like more of a middle of the show segment. Why did they put it on last ugh


CHARLOTTE is the biggest star on Raw is why. She is infinitely better than Owens or Rollins.

It's like having a show full of Christians yet having Trish in the locker room. Trish closes 10/10 times


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Are the women going to main event another Raw PPV? :mj2

If so, poor KO...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ace said:


> 1/10 show.


+11 for Rusev skits
-10 for Reigns #lookinstrong247365
0 for the rest.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Everyone's all like....


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wait, so the women closed out the show again? :lol :lol


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Big Show returning was cool
Roman vs Y2J was good until the end 
The Tussle in Texas was harmless fun
and that Lana segment 
oh and the tag match should of been good but the New Day ruin most things


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Someone gimme a rundown of the awfulness that is Raw.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The smackdown hotel segment, Owens' tale of rejection and Charlotte beating Ratchet Banks made this episode almost worth sitting through.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> Wait, so the women closed out the show again? :lol :lol


 KO and the Universal title getting buried with every passing week :mj2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Seth Rollins/Kevin Owens opening segment

- Ariya Daivari attacking Jack Gallagher post-match

- Kevin Owens/Chris Jericho backstage segments

- Enzo Amore/Big Cass/Rusev/Lana/Ric Flair respective backstage segments 

- Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn

- Enzo Amore/Lana/Rusev hotel room segment

- Roman Reigns vs Chris Jericho US title match

- Cesaro/Sheamus vs the Club

- Charlotte Flair/Ric Flair/Sasha Banks closing segment (everything after the slap to Ric)


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Trophies said:


> That seemed like more of a middle of the show segment. Why did they put it on last ugh


A test after last week's rating probably.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> > 1/10 show.
> ...


This.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I legitimately enjoyed that. It was also an effective reminder of how far Charlotte has come on the mic in the last 6 months. Some of her enunciation is still a little shaky, but it's night and day. She was believably playing face at the start of the segment. Showed a good range of emotion, but the detractors won't be willing to admit to that


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

-3.5/10 show tonight .


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> Nah Jericho and AJ aren't pure heels.
> 
> Best heel is probably Miz followed by Charlotte.


I dare say AJ is but you are right about Y2J personal bias their my bad but Miz is ahead of Charlotte same with Bliss the Wyatt's and throw in Braun because he get's booed...... loudly


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Someone gimme a rundown of the awfulness that is Raw.


 Jericho is still awesome, KO booked to look like a chump again, Rusev, Enzo and Lana were great and Charlotte's trash talking is on point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Parts of the show were fun, other parts not so much. Whatevs. It's current day WWE.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

nyelator said:


> Big Show returning was cool
> Roman vs Y2J was good until the end
> The Tussle in Texas was harmless fun
> and that Lana segment
> oh and the tag match should of been good but the New Day ruin most things


I actually liked what they did with Big Show here. Kinda forgot about that whole bit under how mostly horrible the rest of the show was. And Lana.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I need an explanation of why Braun Strowman was nowhere to be found. Why bring the Big Show back if not to set up a feud between the two? I get not using him against Rollins because that would bury him at this stage, but reall, nothing? Couldn't interfere in Owens match? Get another squash match? Just annoying.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> I actually liked what they did with Big Show here. Kinda forgot about that whole bit under how mostly horrible the rest of the show was. And Lana.


Tussle in Texas?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I notice everyone here calls Sasha ratchet but never calls Carmella ratchet.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Dalexian said:


> I legitimately enjoyed that. It was also an effective reminder of how far Charlotte has come on the mic in the last 6 months. Some of her enunciation is still a little shaky, but it's night and day. She was believably playing face at the start of the segment. Showed a good range of emotion, but the detractors won't be willing to admit to that


She was good there. I got no complaints with Charlotte, only with having that crap close out the show. But then most of the show was shit, so I guess that was a fitting end.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

My queen made my night. I walk away content.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

nyelator said:


> Tussle in Texas?


And that. :lol



bradatar said:


> I need an explanation of why Braun Strowman was nowhere to be found. Why bring the Big Show back if not to set up a feud between the two? I get not using him against Rollins because that would bury him at this stage, but reall, nothing? Couldn't interfere in Owens match? Get another squash match? Just annoying.


Not yet -- gotta build up Strowman a lot more before pitting him against another monster.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I notice everyone here calls Sasha ratchet but never calls Carmella ratchet.


Never mind this though it said Charlatte and not Carmella



Whorse said:


> My queen made my night. I walk away content.


Don't know how but ok


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

nyelator said:


> They both are not the most pleasant to look at actually other than Lana and Emma (and on occasion Fox and Dana)I say Raw is lacking in the looks department


I could not in good conscience ever throw Charlotte out of bed. :grin2:

Oh, oops, that was about Sasha and Carmella. Well I still couldn't throw Charlotte out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The segment with Charlotte where she was getting the what chants was no good but she definitely turned it around after slapping Ric Flair and then was very on point from there till the end.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> I could not in good conscience ever throw Charlotte out of bed. :grin2:
> 
> Oh, oops, that was about Sasha and Carmella. Well I still couldn't throw Charlotte out.


Shit I thought it said Charllate better fix that I think Carmella is hot asf


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Parts of the show were fun, other parts not so much. Whatevs. It's current day WWE.


I mean we didn't open with one of the dryest promo deliveries of all time with "I'm hosting Raaaaaaw" followed by a guy in a tiger suit running from a blonde with a golfclub spoofing the Tiger Woods incident followed by Mae Young probably in her 80s at the time in a lowcut santa outfit acting sexual. We didn't have a main event of the heel Denver Nuggets vs face LA Lakers set up by a segment containing "enis envy" and I didn't see a match between Chavo Guerrero and Hornswaggle so that is a plus.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Good
*
Rusev destroying Enzo. 
Lana looking as hot as ever which is saying something.
Queen Charlotte putting Ric Flair and Sasha Banks in their places and looking hot doing so.
Titus O'Neill being treated as he should be treated.

*Bad
*
Everything else


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

nyelator said:


> Don't know how but ok


I wouldn't expect you to. You have Carmella in your top 3. Now go run along and look at pics of Alexa's ass. I will just keep watching Charlotte be the biggest star on Raw.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> *Good
> *
> Rusev destroying Enzo.
> Lana looking as hot as ever which is saying something.
> ...


This I can get behind.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I mean we didn't open with one of the dryest promo deliveries of all time with "I'm hosting Raaaaaaw" followed by a guy in a tiger suit running from a blonde with a golfclub spoofing the Tiger Woods incident followed by Mae Young probably in her 80s at the time in a lowcut santa outfit acting sexual. We didn't have a main event of the heel Denver Nuggets vs face LA Lakers set up by a segment containing "enis envy" and I didn't see a match between Chavo Guerrero and Hornswaggle so that is a plus.


And no James Ellsworth!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> And no James Ellsworth!


Dont you think Ellsworth has a place on the card though? I completely understand those annoyed that he has permeated the whole SD title scene by association but he has his place imo. Somewhere in the card that is.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Charlotte still looking strong despite not being champion again. But if she is going to get it back at RB atleast have her keep the belt until WM at the earliest, no more dropping the title quickly. It makes the champions and titles look weak. I know she is getting the belt back at RB, so afterwards they should have her move past Sasha finally and feud with someone else, like Bayley.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Whorse said:


> I wouldn't expect you to. You have Carmella in your top 3. Now go run along and look at pics of Alexa's ass. I will just keep watching Charlotte be the biggest star on Raw.


Oh yeah well Batista was WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better than Goldberg ever was
also yeah Carmella is in my top three and Charlotte (aka the dad beater) is your favorite 
and on the Bliss's ass thing really that is what you come up with good look at Charlotte's dick pics because we know they exist and technically Big Show and Braun are bigger and in star power Jericho,Reigns,Owens,Seth,New Day,Sheamus,need I go on?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Dont you think Ellsworth has a place on the card though? I completely understand those annoyed that he has permeated the whole SD title scene by association but he has his place imo. Somewhere in the card that is.


I don't know, honestly. I know he shouldn't be doing what he's doing though. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Dont you think Ellsworth has a place on the card though? I completely understand those annoyed that he has permeated the whole SD title scene by association but he has his place imo. Somewhere in the card that is.


His place is as a jobber who can be used for squash matches to put someone over or to enhance a storyline, or be used as a tool for a storyline in general. He has a role that can work.



ShowStopper said:


> I don't know, honestly. I know he shouldn't be doing what he's doing though. Just my opinion, though.


What is he doing wrong? He beat Styles 3 times but that was because of Dean's involvement. I think that is why people do not like him anymore cause they did originally.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

nyelator said:


> Oh yeah well Batista was WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better than Goldberg ever was
> also yeah Carmella is in my top three and Charlotte (aka the dad beater) is your favorite
> and on the Bliss's ass thing really that is what you come up with good look at Charlotte's dick pics because we know they exist and technically Big Show and Braun are bigger and in star power Jericho,Reigns,Owens,Seth,New Day,Sheamus,need I go on?


Sure, keep going. I'm sure others are getting some mild entertainment out of you sitting here sounding like a 14 year old child.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> What is he doing wrong? He beat Styles 3 times but that was because of Dean's involvement. I think that is why people do not like him anymore cause they did originally.


He shouldn't beat the Champion at all, IMO, clean or not. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Whorse said:


> Sure, keep going. I'm sure others are getting some mild entertainment out of you sitting here sounding like a 14 year old child.


Well in fairness I get entertainment out of it as well


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

2 those hoping for back 2 back weeks of an enjoyable RAW under #WWELogic......










I think I just tuned in for the Owens/Sami match & then tuned out right after #RAWisaBORE #SaveMeSmackdown


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Frost99 said:


> 2 those hoping for back 2 back weeks of an enjoyable RAW under #WWELogic......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They had ANOTHER fucking match? :mj4 

#RawisRematches


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Frost99 said:


> 2 those hoping for back 2 back weeks of an enjoyable RAW under #WWELogic......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got back to back good episodes the past couple of weeks. Maybe James Ellsworth can cure what's wrong with WWE though, who knows..


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> He shouldn't beat the Champion at all, IMO, clean or not. Just my opinion, though.


I can see your point. But he has a nice solid role to play on the show. After this angle he can just appear on matches every once in awhile and participate at the RR and WM but really not start to show up again until next summer for the build up to a SS match or just the show in general either for SDL still or MNR.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> I can see your point. But he has a nice solid role to play on the show. After this angle he can just appear on matches every once in awhile and participate at the RR and WM but really not start to show up again until next summer for the build up to a SS match or just the show in general either for SDL still or MNR.


I don't see what he adds at all, though. But maybe it's just me. I'm alright with that. If he was on Raw, certain people would be CRUSHING it.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I notice everyone here calls Sasha ratchet but never calls Carmella ratchet.



I've been noticing this too smh


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Can we PLEASE stop this Lana/Enzo/Rusev crap, like pretty please? It's awful and is just making Enzo look like a total creep. And yet somehow, Rusev is supposed to be the heel in all of this, really? It's the crap with Dolph and Summer Rae all over again, make it stop, MAKE IT STOP!!

Of course Roman won It's not like he's holding the entire Raw midcard hostage while also pursuing the UT. Seriously, Jericho should have won.

If they have Sasha drop the belt on a PPV AGAIN, then dear lord would it be stupid (which of course is why they'll probably do it).


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805938202435522561
homerhomer


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't see what he adds at all, though. But maybe it's just me. I'm alright with that. * If he was on Raw, certain people would be CRUSHING it.*


*
*

They are crushing it now and he is on SDL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> They are crushing it now and he is on SDL.


Eh. There's been some ups and downs recently.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Sasha's voice


This got a laugh out of me. Mostly because of the irony.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

WOW, even fast forwarding through RAW is a chore now. Rusev destroying Enzo was nice to watch but I hate these kind of angles. The 'women make history' shit needs to stop. Sasha needs to never speak on a mic ever again. Cringeworthy shit right there.


----------



## asdf1234gmx (Aug 31, 2016)

Lana hotness, Enzo beatdown and Charlotte heat held my attention this RAW.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Currently downloading Raw.

Please tell me Emmalina's finally arrived ?


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Jericho's List said:


> Currently downloading Raw.
> 
> Please tell me Emmalina's finally arrived ?



Next week.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Big show still wrestling in 2016. :lmao


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Is Charlotte going to main event RAW every week now? And I wont be surprised if this Ric Flair storyline is going to lead Flair to "turn" on Sasha and rejoin his daughter. This feud needs to end already.

What is this Enzo/Lana thing supposed to do? We see it didn't work with Ziggler. I am not feeling it at all. That segment was very ferocious though. Felt like watching an Attitude Era brawl. And Roman Reigns continues to beat everyone in his path. Not digging this at all. Nothing works for this guy.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Chris Jeric-old having a title match in 2016 :maury

Last night he looked like he was gonna drop death like every time he's in a 5+ minutes match. WWE should stop putting him in matches like that, the guy just can't. After 5 minutes you see Y2J gassed and breathing like he's been wrestling for 30 minutes. I think it's time for him to take another long hiatus.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Godway said:


> So Rusev's gimmick is that everyone wants to drill his wife, so he's a bad guy by default? But can only physically dominate against pussies like Enzo. Not against big "tough guys" like Cass or Roman.


Id take it, cause it means he gets to drill his wife for real.

So big cass wins the feud. Only question is will enzo interfere to help cass win, or does rusev get embarrassed and lose clean?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


> Is Charlotte going to main event RAW every week now? And I wont be surprised if this Ric Flair storyline is going to lead Flair to "turn" on Sasha and rejoin his daughter. This feud needs to end already.
> 
> What is this Enzo/Lana thing supposed to do? We see it didn't work with Ziggler. I am not feeling it at all. That segment was very ferocious though. Felt like watching an Attitude Era brawl. And Roman Reigns continues to beat everyone in his path. Not digging this at all. Nothing works for this guy.


*
- It was noted by correspondent @_dustin96 that a lot of fans were leaving Monday's RAW in Austin, Texas before Charlotte Flair even came out to do her apology segment, which ended in Charlotte bullying her dad Ric Flair and delivering a beatdown to RAW Women's Champion Sasha Banks. Dustin noted that more fans were leaving the arena as Charlotte was talking.*

I would think the women getting the main event slot should probably be done with soon.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, Meltzer said that the Charlotte-Sasha feud was actually drawing so I can see them dragging it out.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

wtf where was the zayn/braun/foley continuation


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Taker backstage at Raw. Said to be "limping pretty badly" too.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Chris Jeric-old having a title match in 2016 :maury
> 
> Last night he looked like he was gonna drop death like every time he's in a 5+ minutes match. WWE should stop putting him in matches like that, the guy just can't. After 5 minutes you see Y2J gassed and breathing like he's been wrestling for 30 minutes. I think it's time for him to take another long hiatus.


:thelist

Give it a rest already man. We get it, you fucking hate Jericho. :Out


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Didn't watch but saw the results. 

No Strowman? Seriously?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Flair selling that slap like a punch from Anthony Joshua :lol :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Brock said:


> Taker backstage at Raw. Said to be "limping pretty badly" too.


He has permanent limp. That's his normal walk now. During wm axxess last year he was walking out to sign autographs he was limping. 

He is in therapy cause he just has hip surgery too


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Chris Jeric-old having a title match in 2016 :maury
> 
> Last night he looked like he was gonna drop death like every time he's in a 5+ minutes match. WWE should stop putting him in matches like that, the guy just can't. After 5 minutes you see Y2J gassed and breathing like he's been wrestling for 30 minutes. I think it's time for him to take another long hiatus.


Then you wonder why everyone here thinks you're a joke. Do better.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> He has permanent limp. That's his normal walk now. During wm axxess last as he was walking out to sign autographs he was limping.
> 
> He is in therapy cause he just has hip surgery


Yeah, i was wondering how he was doing due to the surgery TBH. Hope he's ok when he makes his return again.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Brock said:


> Yeah, i was wondering how he was doing due to the surgery TBH. Hope he's ok when he makes his return again.


Talk about a man who had completely destroyed his body for us all these years. I'm hoping WM33 is it against Cena


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Uh oh...that's the buck toothed weasel Kevin Dunn himself in that photo with Taker...he'll probably be doing everything in his power to get it removed from the internet.

That Jack Gallagher is hilarious. I couldn't give a toss about the CW division but he's entertaining enough to get me watching.

Couldn't really care about anything else. I guess the Rusev-Enzo massacre was worth a watch.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I notice everyone here calls Sasha ratchet but never calls Carmella ratchet.


"Oh my brother, TESTIFY!"

On a side note, if Sasha didn't look like LeBron with a pink sow in, I might give her a pass.

:frank1


----------

